# Rate the User Title above you!



## Luxcario

Surprised this doesn't exist already. Pretty self-explanatory, really.


----------



## DarkAura

6.5/10

You could just use commas instead of &.

And what the hell is cotteon? (do you mean cotton?)


----------



## Luxcario

DarkAura said:


> 6.5/10
> 
> You could just use commas instead of &.
> 
> And what the hell is cotteon? (do you mean cotton?)


Some eeveelution I made. It slowly rotted because it was in .jpg form. I like this one better. 


Luxcario said:


> throw javelins at snorlax


----------



## Mai

7.5/10

Interesting, but if there's a reference in there I don't get it.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

6/10 No it's not me.


----------



## bulbasaur

7/10, if only because I have a shoehorn


----------



## Chief Zackrai

7/10

if I knew the numerical value of (1/(σ√(2π)))e^((-(x-µ)^2)/(2σ^2)) it would be better.


----------



## DarkAura

7/10

WTF?


----------



## Glace

6/10 It's alright.


----------



## hyphen

7/10
reminds me of a stereo which reminds me of music.


----------



## Mai

8/10

... Mysterious. I like it! (Also, it makes me think of Katara from Avatar :D)


----------



## DarkAura

7/10

No, this is not me, but try asking that guy over there.


----------



## Mai

6/10

The capitalization bothers me.


----------



## hyphen

9/10
YES
(it's from the caption the avatar above,right?)
just no capital h


----------



## Zero Moment

8/10

Hell yes.


----------



## hyphen

7/10
does it even stand for anything?


----------



## RespectTheBlade

8/10

..interesting, not quite sure why.


----------



## hyphen

8/10
FoB song lyrics. d:
I CAN'T EVER FIND THEIR SONGS dammit

still good


----------



## Aletheia

7/10
It's... okay, I guess.
...
I'm also inclined to give you more because PONI.


----------



## bulbasaur

9/10: I frequently make that slip. It's bizarre, but I like it.


----------



## Zero Moment

8/10 for a weird math equation that I'll probably understand in a year or two.


----------



## Light

8/10

Cool sounding. Not sure why you chose it or why it's one word, presumably it's from "The World Ends With You"?


----------



## hyphen

7/10
I don't really get it.
Sounds nice though. *shot*


----------



## Light

(It's from Death Note's 2nd theme song)

7/10

It's a bit random.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

Sounds kind of like... philosophical lyrics. Which isn't really my thing, but it sounds cool at the same time.

(I expect a bad rating because nobody understands mine. It is a language I made up.)


----------



## bulbasaur

I'll pretend to understand and give it a generic 7/10 :P


----------



## DarkAura

9/10

Almost a 10, like your User title is almost that equation.


----------



## Ever

8/10 9/10

It fits your avatar :3

Oh! Oh oh oh! I used that as your caption! I give it a 9/10!


----------



## DarkAura

=P! 

10/10

Do you really question my motives? Do you?


----------



## Ever

Mebbeh.

1/10

For WTF?! And it's Booooooring. Sowwy.


----------



## hyphen

10/10
you should


----------



## Ever

6/10

IT'S NOT CAPITALIZED OH NOES~ and I don't understand it. That too.


----------



## Cloudsong

10/10
Never trust a plot bunny >.>..


----------



## hyphen

9/10
I like it.
but a bit cliche


----------



## Luxcario

9/10 It sounds good,if not weird.


----------



## Ever

5/10

For cliché and wut.


----------



## Cloudsong

Still questioning my motives, I see?

10/10


----------



## Mai

7.5/10

I want a space in there _so much_ for some reason. But yay, motivationalness!


----------



## Cloudsong

Aww. I like my hearts all snuggled up next to my words, personally. xD

Mehhh

8.5/10

It made me question my own identity >.>


----------



## DarkAura

9/10

I like it. a space would be muuuuuuuuuuch better, but the heart gets a bonus, =P


----------



## Cloudsong

10/10

I just lost the game.


----------



## DarkAura

(do you even know the song? D=)

9.5/10

even without the space, the user title is growing on me a little.


----------



## Zero Moment

8/10


I like it.


----------



## DarkAura

9.5/10

Random set of words, but they work. Although why isnt the 'f' capitalized?


----------



## Luxcario

6/10 Good quote. It doesn't work as a user title.


----------



## DarkAura

ARRRGG! NO ONE KNOWS CARRIE UNDERWOOD?!?!?! DX

5/20

No Capitalization, never liked that prase.


----------



## Ever

8/10

What's the song I shall look it up. And I don't know why, but I think I will like dis song~


----------



## DarkAura

Play on by Carrie underwood. _ Whacha gonna do when the show is over whacha gonna sing when the song ends? Yeeeaaaahh. How you gonna cope when there is no closure, where you gonna reach when the goal gets higher, how you gonna make it throoooouugh, when you think you lost your chance!

Play ooooooon! When your losing the game Play oooooon! Cause your gonna make mistakes! It's always worth the sacrafice, even when you think your wroooooong. So play oooooooooon_ (and thats only the first part, =P)


10/10

You should.


----------



## Tomboy

10,000/10
total epicosity


----------



## Aletheia

7/10 (shifty eyes)


----------



## Luxcario

5/10 .....


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

8/10

I APPROVES


----------



## DarkAura

(Hey star69, are you taling about the Sirens in greek mythology, cause thats the only siren i know that sings.)

10/10

Yes, tes they do!


----------



## Luxcario

(mine is from tCoD babelfish)


----------



## Zero Moment

10/10
I approve


----------



## Aletheia

DarkAura said:


> (Hey star69, are you taling about the Sirens in greek mythology, cause thats the only siren i know that sings.)


Well I mean it's a White Zombie lyric but yes.

8/10 Odd but nice.


----------



## hyphen

7/10
lol i think it's from greek mythology.
Woo.


----------



## Zero Moment

9/10
Shippers gonna ship.


----------



## Tomboy

hmmm...
6.5/10
I like it but I dont know why...


----------



## hyphen

10/10
I will! :3


----------



## Ever

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> 9/10
> Shippers gonna ship.


^ yes.


----------



## Tomboy

9/10

...with good reason


----------



## Ever

10/10

So much yes.


----------



## Monoking

^ 9 1/2 Out of 10.
Pic is pretty, though.


----------



## hyphen

10/10
exactly.


----------



## DarkAura

10/10

Random. Yes, no, not no, maybe not yes.

What?


----------



## Monoking

It's hard not to like you, aura....
5/10.


----------



## hyphen

7/10
an actually decent pun. :3


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> 7/10
> an actually decent pun. :3


It's not a pun. My pokemon partner is a raichu, and my nickname is spunky. Oh yeah,  and i'm unoriginal.

5/10
I have no words.


----------



## Ever

10/10

FTW! It reminds me of Sara Bareilles "Love Song"


----------



## Monoking

^ I give it....
7/10.


----------



## Luxcario

10/10 I love playing with words.


----------



## hyphen

4/10
:/
Cliche?


----------



## Luxcario

??/10 Don't know because it's always changing.


----------



## Ever

6/10

Boring and oh noes capitalization!


----------



## Mai

1/10

You stole it from Popcorn >(

I distinctly remember seeing it as his at some point.


----------



## Ever

(He told me to wield it with caution!)

4/10
It's kind of "bleh" and I feel like it's a reference to something. Which it probably is.


----------



## Monoking

4/10.
I like it less at night then i do in the morning, for some reason.


----------



## Aletheia

BUT EVERYTHING IS MY FAULT
HAVE A GENERIC 5/10


----------



## Ever

6/10

I'm confused. Is falling off a log easy?


----------



## hyphen

8/10
pop's quote is best quote.


----------



## Monoking

Everglider said:


> I'm confused. Is falling off a log easy?


Haven't you ever heard that phrase?

7/10


----------



## Luxcario

2/10 Your other one was 1,000 times better


----------



## Ever

4/10

Boring and oh noes capitalization! It would have been better if it said "Warning: contents under pressure".


----------



## Luxcario

10/10 for the User Title.
1/10 because you stole it from someone.


----------



## hyphen

1/10
...
wat


----------



## Luxcario

9/10 Good little mini-poems


----------



## Mai

0/10

You called out someone for stealing a usertitle. When you stole that from Arylett. References and blatant steals are very different things!


----------



## hyphen

9/10
...i just like it.


----------



## Ever

8/10

I liked the other one better, but you've had so many, I can't say _which_ other one :P


----------



## Mai

2.5/10

I still assiociate that quote with Popcorn, but I guess I've gotten used to it a little. It still gets an extremely low score out of principle, though.


----------



## Monoking

4/10. 
I don't get it.


----------



## hyphen

5/10
Yes you are.


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> 5/10
> Yes you are.


But... I live in johto.


2/10.
It was funny at first, but it changes too much.


----------



## Ever

6/10 I always imagine singing it to "One Short Day" from Wicked. I recall Bombsii having something like that once...


----------



## hyphen

9/10
awww. :3


----------



## DarkAura

7/10

It would be better if i knew whaat that acronym stood for.


----------



## hyphen

Say it aloud.

8/10
good lyrics are good.


----------



## DarkAura

thank you! Someone who likes the lyrics! MUSIC GOOD!

Ohh, now i hear it

100000000000/10

Cause NRG is perfect! =D


----------



## Mai

6/10

Something about it bothers me, even though I haven't heard the song it's from.


----------



## hyphen

9/10
'tis from MLP.


----------



## Zero Moment

7/10
I don't even know


----------



## Ever

7/10 for GPX+, but overall you could do something more interesting with that little space they call a User Title. Indeed.


----------



## Mai

9/10

It matches your avatar! Very cute.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

9/10

Just sounds AWESOME POSSUM


----------



## Monoking

4/10.


----------



## Luxcario

8/10 ...


----------



## Ever

1/10 

wat


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

5/10

I don't get Hindu humor. (c wut i did thar?)


----------



## hyphen

7/10
...is it from The Room?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Mystic said:


> 7/10
> ...is it from The Room?


It seems to me like you're an EXPERT Mystic!


----------



## The Omskivar

7/10.  I don't know where you got it, but I routinely say "cool story Mark" to my friend Mark so I found it hilarious.


----------



## hyphen

9/10
I DON'T EAT CEREAL


----------



## Aletheia

NRG? What? 5/10


----------



## The Omskivar

("eNeRGy")

9.7/10.  I don't believe in 10/10s but those are two of my favorite words.


----------



## Luxcario

10/10 fwee


----------



## hyphen

6/10
...
*puts on sunglasses*


----------



## Luxcario

Mystic said:


> 6/10
> ...
> *puts on sunglasses*


It matches my avatar.



Coloursfall said:


> ow my retinas


*Nelson Muntz laugh*

Anyways, 9/10.


----------



## Mai

6/10

It's true, but typically making people's eyes burn isn't the goal of an avatar. :(


----------



## hyphen

9/10
from one of the best songs in MLP.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

8/10

I remember pure NRG was an item in Escaping the Prison... But I'm not sure if that is what you were referencing.


----------



## Ever

10/10

So much yes. I feel your pain joy.


----------



## hyphen

Vehement Mustelid said:


> 8/10
> 
> I remember pure NRG was an item in Escaping the Prison... But I'm not sure if that is what you were referencing.


i wasn't referring to that.
NRG=Energy if you say it aloud.

anyway
10/10
i really am a sucker for cute titles that match cute avvies...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Yeah, I already knew that NRG=Energy

8/10


----------



## hyphen

10/10
WELCOME TO THE HERD.


----------



## Luxcario

8/10 It's growing on me.


----------



## Frostagin

10/10

THAT FACE IS SO HILARIOUS. *shot*


----------



## Ever

8/10 because I insist on calling it a Max Ride reference, even though if it was, it would make no sense.


----------



## Luxcario

8.7/10 It's good.


----------



## DarkAura

?/10

I just do not understand it.......


----------



## Luxcario

DarkAura said:


> ?/10
> 
> I just do not understand it.......


it's a weird face.

5/10 Doesn't suit your username.


----------



## Monoking

3/10.


----------



## Luxcario

0/10 [no comment]


----------



## hyphen

1/10
...
Anyways what?


----------



## Frostagin

0/10

I don't get it. :P


----------



## Monoking

2/10 Also not getting.


----------



## Frostagin

4/10
Okaay.
 If you haven't seen Hetalia you're not going to get it. XD
The joke is that England can't cook and has no sense of taste, and I eat fish and chips(chips are fries in Britain) like every week.
...Oh poop now everyone gets it.


----------



## Ever

7/10 for fish and chips luvas!

EDIt: 1,500 posts! Now _that_ is just ~awesomesaucity~!


----------



## Monoking

11/10. So true.


----------



## Ever

6/10
Unoriginal and oh noes capitalization!


----------



## hyphen

10/10
so damn true.


----------



## DarkAura

If that's insane, then this rating must be your user title.

9001/10 =P!

But seriously, awesome! =D


----------



## Monoking

6/10. Tis inspirational.


----------



## DarkAura

7/10

Must....I must......


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

-42/10

So play on, when your'e losin' the g... MOTHERFFFF


----------



## DarkAura

NO

Hehheh....amusing.

7.5/10


----------



## Mr. Moon

Eh. 4/10
Punctuation, and the lyrics are kinda weird.


----------



## DarkAura

There shoudlnt be a puncuation a the end of mine. It goes *So play on, when you're losin' the game. Play on, cause you're gonna make mistakes* I couldnt fit the who line in there.

Become a big boss. Like a boss.

8/10


----------



## Luxcario

6/10 I dunno...


----------



## DarkAura

YOU PEOPLE HAVE NO TASTE IN MUSIC! >=(

2/10

that.....doesnt make much sense. Instead of making random usertitles, just put something simple. Trying to be funny wont get you anywhere.


----------



## Frostagin

42/10
Cause 42 is the meaning of life and its a good life rule. And it sounds like Dream On, soooo yeah.


----------



## Luxcario

7/10


----------



## Ever

Generic 5/10 for wat.


----------



## DarkAura

10/10

Very true


----------



## Mai

5/10

... Eh. I haven't heard the song and don't particularly care to, but that's not really why I dislike. It just sounds really, _really_ cliche.


----------



## Ever

8/10 

Yays for Pinkie song, but not my favorite one.


----------



## DarkAura

(Looks it up. It sounds nice)

7.5/10

Nice. Isnt that from MLP, season 1 episode 2? I think.....

Dammit, always ninja'd!

11/10

Very true. China makes everything these days (except for POKEMON, XD)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

0/10

I lost the game yet again. >:(


----------



## Monoking

6/10.


----------



## Ever

9/10 FTW!


----------



## Monoking

8/10. Tis the truth.


----------



## ClaytontheUmbreon

7 Biebers in Jail out of 9 Lohan's in rehab.


----------



## Luxcario

7/10 It's better than 'Egg'. It's good.


----------



## DarkAura

meh

6/10 True, though.


----------



## Luxcario

9.5/10 A lot better than your old one.


----------



## DarkAura

(my old one would appeal to more people if they LISTEN TO GOOD MUSIC! >=()

1/10

Umm...again, randomness. Try just having one that goes with your avatar, or is a phrase known by many people. For instance, Mai's is a quote form Pinkie pie, while mine is from a song from Pikachu's junkbox. Ever's "made in china" usertitle goes with her avatar cause her avatar looks like a super cute stuffed animal.

And you should really stop changing it consistantly. It's slightly annoying, from my point of view.


----------



## Monoking

7/10.


----------



## Zero Moment

5/10 for wat


----------



## Chief Zackrai

5/10

kind of confusing. Is it your would-be chumhandle?


----------



## Zero Moment

7/10
Yes, it is


----------



## Mr. Moon

4/10
Simple, and I don't get it at all.


----------



## Ever

1/10

D:


----------



## Mr. Moon

7/10
You didn't even give me a reason. :/

I've always preferred the short, snappy usertitles.


----------



## Monoking

1/10

D:


----------



## DarkAura

(Dispy, i think they are envisioning something so weird right now when looking at your uertitle.)

No

0/10

Change it, please.


----------



## Zero Moment

0/10

D:


----------



## Ever

5/10

More originality, please! GPX is great, but do we really need it in your usertitle?


----------



## Luxcario

7/10 I remember my 'All your Toblerone are belong to us' user title. And you've changed it, so I can have Made in China.


----------



## Mai

1/10

D:

First, no capitalization. Second, just because Ever changed hers doesn't mean we need a new "Made in China" usertitle.


----------



## Luxcario

7/10


----------



## Ever

1/10 First off, I didn't even know you had a User Title like mine. If you did, it was a long time ago. Secondly, capitalization. Thirdly, why the squiggle? It's not really necessary in context.


----------



## Mai

9/10

It matches! Also, it's very cute.


----------



## DarkAura

10/10

Pinkie Pie is so.....Pinkie, isn't she? =P


----------



## hyphen

7/10
Yes.


----------



## DarkAura

7.5/10

Yes. Just, yes.


----------



## Luxcario

6/10


----------



## Tomboy

8/10

yum! (and ouch, I guess)


----------



## Monoking

5/10 Nerd joke!


----------



## Mr. Moon

8/10
I also have quite the affiliation with heated vegetables and broth made of our not so fuzzy friends.


----------



## Aletheia

8/10 Yay nudism.


----------



## Luxcario

9/10 Somehow, it fits you.


----------



## DarkAura

1/10

No......just.......no......


----------



## Ever

8/10 tis epic, but it doesn't flow when you sing it.


----------



## Luxcario

6/10


----------



## Ever

4/10

It's...boring?


----------



## Luxcario

7/10 It's growing on me, a bit


----------



## Ever

6/10 Pretty fun! T'would be better with the "this" italicized, but alas, I cannot get Kratos to tell me how to add italics/bold to usertitles.


----------



## Mr. Moon

10/10
Not sure why I love it.


----------



## DarkAura

6/10

Havent a clue what Napalm means *facepalm thyself*, but doesnt seem....._right_


----------



## Luxcario

7/10 Quite good, but the rhythm is out of shape when you sing it.


----------



## Frostagin

5/10
Because shut up.


----------



## Luxcario

What?

3/10 ...


----------



## DarkAura

(Luxcario, my Usertitle isnt a song.....it's referring to my avatar.....)



2/10

No.....just......no


----------



## Frostagin

Yaaaaaaaay Derpy. 10/10


----------



## Aletheia

10/10 Hey, I do too!


----------



## Monoking

4/10.
Rocks?


----------



## Luxcario

2/10 Soup addict?


----------



## I liek Squirtles

3/10 Wat?


----------



## Luxcario

7/10...........................


----------



## DarkAura

7/10

Ok, that is the best out of your previous ones. Do not change it.


----------



## Monoking

6/10. True, i'm sorry to say.


----------



## Aletheia

6/10 I like soup too, but points off for not appreciating Dr. Hook >:\


----------



## Frostagin

I dunno... 5/10


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

7.5/10 You live in Kentucky. Your argument is invalid.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

8.5/10, pretty funny but doesn't get perfect due to not being uproarious/me not being a pony fan person.


----------



## Frostagin

4/10, playing with words is fun but that meme was never funny to me.


----------



## DarkAura

7.5/10

*hides english cooking in freezer* Yeah, your the only person who eats it. *whistles nonchalauntly*


----------



## Tomboy

7/10


----------



## DarkAura

9/10

Educational Reference. =P


----------



## Mr. Moon

8/10
Don't get it. Sounds like a fun time though. |3


----------



## Tomboy

6/10
erm...what?


----------



## Luxcario

5/10 umm...


----------



## Monoking

3/10.


----------



## Luxcario

4/10 I misread it as Silent fear of whales. It would have been 10/10 if it _was_ Silent fear of whales.


----------



## Monoking

Throwing Stars said:


> 4/10 I misread it as Silent fear of whales. It would have been 10/10 if it _was_ Silent fear of whales.


*Blink blink*
Uhh...Moving on.

3/10.


----------



## Ever

Generic 5/10.

No comment...


----------



## Monoking

2/10 Spunky no get reference!


----------



## Ulqi-chan

^ Never heard of "All your base are belong to us"?

4/10. 
Just cause.


----------



## Monoking

3/10.


----------



## DarkAura

8/10

It sounds.....hmm....I can't really describe it, but it seems good.


----------



## Monoking

8/10.


----------



## Luxcario

6/10 I really don't know what to say. It's good, but it doesn't really match your username, which is spunky and funky.


----------



## DarkAura

4/10

Meh...


----------



## hyphen

9/10
Philosophy. Or something like it.


----------



## Luxcario

4/10 The First Totalarian was better.


----------



## Monoking

2/10. *Eyebrow raise*


----------



## Luxcario

3/10 Slowly extinguished by a white light?


----------



## Monoking

1/10. It's something spirtual. You wouldn't understand.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

6/10
Spiritual stuffs are cool.


----------



## Monoking

8/10. =)


----------



## Luxcario

Spiritual?
It's now 2/10


----------



## Monoking

0/10


----------



## Ever

7/10
Fear be goin' away. That be good. I always like how your usertitle/location progresses over time :D


----------



## Monoking

2/10 NYAGH References


----------



## Mai

6/10

I don't even know why, it just seems boring.


----------



## Luxcario

7/10 for cannons.


----------



## hyphen

8/10
yeah because we all need a slightly funny quote in our usertitle
seriously though, i like it.


----------



## Aletheia

6/10
Meh. Not sure what I think about those.


----------



## Monoking

3/10. Lazy...


----------



## Luxcario

5/10 It's all beyond me.


----------



## Monoking

0/10. No. Just...No.


----------



## Luxcario

Why are you rating the same user title again and again?


----------



## Poseidia

3/10 Kinda wierd...>>


----------



## Ever

7/10
Poetic and mysterious. Very cool, but why are "Shadow" and "Light" capitalized?


----------



## Monoking

7/10 Bandwagon jump!


----------



## DarkAura

8/10

Nice


----------



## Luxcario

7/10 True, true


----------



## Monoking

O/10


----------



## Luxcario

Seriously! Why are you rating the same usertitle over and over again?


----------



## hyphen

7/10
Rating has slightly changed for lack of punctuation. (I just noticed that)


----------



## Ever

4/10 No capitalization on "Blarh" and I have no idea what Winida ish.


----------



## Mr. Moon

7/10
For blarh.
What is Windia?


----------



## Luxcario

...eep
1/10


----------



## Ever

4/10
Not everyone knows it's from Misreadings, which just makes it...awkward.


----------



## Monoking

9/10 Everything ponies.


----------



## Aletheia

3/10 Should be "its"
also dread is not nice
or something
that misspelling is just making me all queasy inside


----------



## Luxcario

6/10 Colourless Colour?


----------



## DarkAura

Pixelninja? That's....not good.

1/10


----------



## Ever

Star69 said:


> 3/10 Should be "its"
> also dread is not nice
> or something
> that misspelling is just making me all queasy inside


Actually, I believe it is supposed to be "its" because it shows possession instead of being a conjunction. (<-- Grammar freak right thar)

Darkie: 4/10 for being a bit strange o_0


----------



## DarkAura

(If you don't know where that's from, you're to young)

8/10 Sweet


----------



## Monoking

2/10 _You're_ too young to say it, frankly...


----------



## DarkAura

Dammit, if you dont get the _refernce_ then your too fucking young! >=U

8/10 Mysteriously good. O.o


----------



## hyphen

8/10
True.
So true.


----------



## DarkAura

9/10

Nice. =D


----------



## Monoking

1/10 Too close to home


----------



## DarkAura

Huh? What do you mean? My user title means that life isn't worth it when you know what's gonna happen. The surprises keep our lives interesting so we actually have hope to hang on.

8/10 You dread a return of something unmentioned. Seems legit.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

5/10. I disagree. Nice choice of words, though.


----------



## DarkAura

If we know what will happen, it kills the fun of everything. What's life without surprises? >=U

6/10

Umm....that's...too random....


----------



## Ulqi-chan

You had to watch Leather Pants to get it. 

4/10.
Went down because I also disagree with your explanation of it.


----------



## Monoking

91/0 LEATHER PANTS TIEM


----------



## Luxcario

9/10 Fits your username, sort of!


----------



## Ever

0/10
Copycatter! And I never found it very amusing anyway.


----------



## Luxcario

3/10 "Everyday I'm ponyin'"?
WHAT IS PONYING
TELL ME NOW


----------



## Monoking

0/10 Make something up, don't use other people's old ones.


----------



## DarkAura

Lux, for Ever's usertitle, You have to be a MLP FiM fan to get it. Wait, actually, you don't. You just have to know what MLP FiM is. Or is Ever talking about another pony related thing? MLP FiM pwns all other pwnies, btw.

6/10

Ok, randomness, but it seems nice. Not the best, but still. (Also, i HATE randomness)

And where do I watch these "Leather Pants?"


----------



## Monoking

4/10 I know someone who feels this way, and it makes me sad.


----------



## DarkAura

When you know what will happen in your future, you may go a little crazy at all the varying futures. (See Duckman "The once and future duck" episode if you want some more clarifycation) So if you have the surprises, it makes life more fun!

6.2/10

Growing on me a bit.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

(Leather pants = the link in my siggie, the lyrics below Marik and Bakura)

6/10
Still disagree...
But it's growing on me.


----------



## Monoking

10/10 I just love you.


----------



## Frostagin

1/10 Um, what?

EDIT: Literal Pants! i was going to put Chibi Little Man but that would make even less sense. XP


----------



## Ulqi-chan

10/10
Literal Pants
Yes


----------



## DarkAura

I'm surrounded by people who don't even take the time to watch a mature oriented show like duckman and watches something called leatherpants instead...

7/10

I like the music symbol. ^v^


----------



## Luxcario

7/10 It's...quite good. And strange.


----------



## Monoking

4/10...

Hmm.


----------



## DarkAura

(I actually like Lux's usertitle. It's really nice, and true. Life does start, and it will always end, for everyone. A perfect usertitle lux.)

5/10

twelve soon dead? umm....that's just a meh to me...


----------



## Ever

8/10 Wording is just great :3


----------



## Luxcario

9/10
WHAT THE HELL


----------



## Monoking

DarkAura said:


> twelve soon dead? umm....that's just a meh to me...


It's a secret code-type thing. Figure it out before I get to one and get a cookie.


Giving Ever a 5/10.


----------



## Ever

8/10 I think I get it.  If it starts at 13 and counts down, and 13 was "It begins"...you're counting down the days until something happens?


----------



## Luxcario

OH 
YES
I KNOW!


Spoiler



Counting down the days..._until your birthday?_



Giving Ever a 6/10


----------



## Monoking

FyreSkai said:


> 8/10 I think I get it.  If it starts at 13 and counts down, and 13 was "It begins"...you're counting down the days until something happens?


*Chuckles*  Well, you're right, no question. 

Giving TS a 5/10.


----------



## DarkAura

Guys, this thread is "Rate the usertitle *above you*" not "Rate any random fucking usertitle"

Twelve is going to be dead...You'll be turning thirteen soon. Weird, cause I'm turning twelve in less than a month. You're only a year older, XD! Or have I misinterpreted that?

8/10 Clever. :3


----------



## Monoking

No, for the last time, it doesn't relate to my birthday.

And stop cursing, please.

6/10


----------



## DarkAura

Umm, Cursing isn't bad. I'm not cursing every other word. I'm just cursing from time to time.

7/10 then i dont get it.


----------



## Monoking

...5/10.

I said what FryeSkai guessed was right (Or at least close), remember?


----------



## DarkAura

ou're just lowering the rating without a reason. >=U

8/10 The return. Oh I see.


----------



## Monoking

6/10. I like it.

Bet you can't figure what's going to happen.


----------



## DarkAura

The return of Duckman? /Fail/

9/10 I actually like the mysteiousness. The suspense of it is awesome. =D


----------



## hyphen

2/10
one. big. ad. for your stuff...
uhm.
no.


----------



## Frostagin

1/10
Whut.


----------



## DarkAura

Myst, this is rating the Usertitle, go to rate signature. -_-"


7/10 Umm...i dont get it...


----------



## Monoking

8/10. I really like it. =3


----------



## Luxcario

9/10 A pity it will change soon...


----------



## Ever

6/10 True enough, I s'pose, but not very interesting.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

7/10. Pony things. Meh.

Not bad, not terrific either. Nice Party Rock Anthem refference.


----------



## Ever

6/10
Hyrule, yes. Unova, yes. Asber? What?


----------



## Aletheia

7/10 Pretty flower :D
Oh wait
User title
Um
Ponies yay?


----------



## DarkAura

Ever, Asber is the event happening in the "Battle for Asber" thread in the ASB section.

9/10 Save myself from the Pikachu/Raichu rebellion? Ok, just as soon as this Pikachu stops running closer to me and-Well fuck, there's a whole rebellion.


----------



## Aethelstan

9/10

I'm a big advocate for truth, I eat it for breakfast every morning.


----------



## Aletheia

1/10 HOW DARE YOU >:(

(Asber is the region where our ASB league takes place)


----------



## Monoking

2/10 Words. Why kill them?


----------



## Luxcario

7/10 Quite good. Again, a pity it will change soon.


----------



## Frostagin

5/10
I dunno.


----------



## Frostagin

5/10
I dunno.


----------



## Ever

4/10
Say what now?


----------



## Dar

7/10. I like the Party Rock Anthem reference.


----------



## Krazoa

10/10 X3 really awesome ^.^ hehe it's true too not to mention the brightest gem will likely glow too nya X3


----------



## Dar

6/10
You're in duisgise. Awesome.


----------



## Ever

9/10
This kind of describes me! But yes, roses have thorns. It's so true.


----------



## Monoking

5/10.


----------



## AbsentNumeral

2/10. I am baffled as to what that means.


----------



## Monoking

AbsentNumeral said:


> 2/10. I am baffled as to what that means.


It's a changing usertitle mystery, and the first one to figure it out and maybe prevent a diaster wins.

Also, 6/10. I was so mad when they gave Victini #000.


----------



## Dar

7/10 I dont know what it means, but I love it nonetheless :D


----------



## Zexion

9/10
Hellz Yeah.


----------



## hyphen

7/10
Witty. Ish. :3


----------



## Luxcario

Seventh...Savior of Nova?

4/10


----------



## Monoking

2/10. You're copying LS99.


----------



## Zexion

5/10
Confusing, to me.


----------



## Monoking

Control of Dialga said:


> 5/10
> Confusing, to me.


It's a secret changing usertitle! See if you can figure it out before it gets to one!

Also, 6/10 for you.


----------



## Ever

7/10 Are you..counting down days until your birthday? Lame guess is lame.


----------



## Luxcario

Spunky the Raichu said:


> 2/10. You're copying LS99.


How?

8/10. It's pretty good and funny.


----------



## hyphen

8/10
[then what did i do?]


----------



## Xoryd

OVER 9000!/10
IT IS EPICNESS!


----------



## Solar Espeon

9.5/10 Pretty good~


----------



## Xoryd

I don't understand it.

10/10.


----------



## Ever

4/10
Meh, it's only okay, not particularly catchy. Also, why is "Fear" capitalized?


----------



## DarkAura

8/10 I like this.


----------



## Luxcario

8/10 SOmehow, when I'm not reading it, I always think "truth" is "earth".


----------



## Ever

2/10 Half of your... What?! Half of yo face?! You crazy?


----------



## Xoryd

10/10

I love that reason.


----------



## Aletheia

8/10 A bit cumbersome, but I like it.


----------



## Luxcario

Holly Day said:


> 2/10 Half of your... What?! Half of yo face?! You crazy?


It's from Literal Pants.

Giving Star a generic 7/10.


----------



## Xoryd

10/10


It's half of YOUR FACE!


----------



## Luxcario

.....Endless Shadows in a Everlasting Emerald Field?

3/10.


----------



## DarkAura

5/10 No comment.


----------



## Luxcario

2/10 Wut?


----------



## DarkAura

If you don't get it, then you're not a full fledged Brony.

5/10  I just dont get it.


----------



## Luxcario

okay

3/10 It reminds me of something.


----------



## Ever

4/10 My old catchphrase is pretty boring in retrospect.


----------



## DarkAura

8/10 It would be better...if Derpy was your avatar, XD! Then it would work.


----------



## Ever

7/10
I'm not sure I want your cupcakes, Pinkie... o_o


----------



## Dar

8/10
If you thought I wasn't going to have a Derpy Christmas, you haven't met my family.


----------



## Luxcario

7/10 Quite good.


----------



## Ever

2/10
I hate texting abbreviations and never use them when I text. Ever. "thar" is okay though, I guess.


----------



## DarkAura

Text abbriviations are sooo annoying to me too. Lol and brb and acronyms are fine, but not C, or U, or Y (Unless it's a Y U no meme)


9/10

We...so...the mane cast of MLP FiM wishes you a christmas that is overrun by Derpy? Yeeeeesh.


----------



## Dar

5/10
Whoever this "Gummy" is, they will pay for eating my cupcake!


----------



## DarkAura

It's Pinkie's pet crocodile! 

Ever, are you suuure? There's one that tastes like Rainbows, and another that's called "Le Petit Four". They're reeeeeally good!

8.5/10

wise and awesome


----------



## CJBlazer

I want a cupcake. Tell Gummy to give it back. 

Nine out of Ten.


----------



## DarkAura

Well, try this one. It tastes like a really fast Rainbow. And the other one is oh so fancy pantsy, which is called Le Petit Four.

7/10 Err...ye ole Royal Canterlot Voice bugs me.


----------



## Dar

8/10
I'm still mad at Gummy for eating my cupcake.


----------



## Monoking

7/10
=3
Impatient.


----------



## Ultra-Saiyan Jace

"Six, a fork in the road?"

Ah, Android Six, I thinks she's warnng you to be cautious. Thewr's a fork in the middle of the road. It could destroy us all. 


'Jace and Six run around screaming after they crash into atree becuase of the fork in the road.

Rating: Eight out of Ten


----------



## Monoking

Ultra-Saiyan Jace said:


> "Six, a fork in the road?"
> Ah, Android Six, I thinks she's warnng you to be cautious. Thewr's a fork in the middle of the road. It could destroy us all.
> 'Jace and Six run around screaming after they crash into atree becuase of the fork in the road.
> Rating: Eight out of Ten


That's funny, but you should phrase it like I do when Trunks is around...

100000/10!


----------



## Aletheia

9/10 Forks make me think of foods. Foods please me.


----------



## Luxcario

3/10
...I liked your last one more.


----------



## Wargle

4/10

nope.avi


----------



## DarkAura

7.5/10 Nice...


----------



## Nightslayer

Tell that Gummy character to hand over that cupcake rigt now.

On second thought, neever miind. I shall take it myself.

{floats over to Gummy}

Rating: Nine out of Nine


----------



## DarkAura

You don't know who Gummy is...Sonce I'm too tired to explain, ask Holly Day or some other brony.

Egg is Egg. Me Gusta.

8/10


----------



## Dar

For the last time, STOP EATING MY CUPCAKE!
7/10


----------



## DarkAura

You don't get it! Only Ever seems to get it! Read My Little Pony Friendship is Magic Cupcakes. Your POV of Pinkie will change...

8/10 The wise man said what the wise man said.


----------



## Luxcario

:) 7/10
but I don't want your cupcakes


----------



## DarkAura

Well played Lux, Well played.


6/10 Urf, I'd like it better if you didn't put nerded. =\ What is nerded? Doing something to nerds? or the candy? I...don't know where you got it from. =\


----------



## Frostagin

8/10 I like it for some reason. Also,

FWEE SIGGY HAS RAINBOW DASH PET SEARCHING SONG FWEE


----------



## Luxcario

DarkAura said:


> I...don't know where you got it from. =\


Skyrim?

A generic 7/10.


----------



## DarkAura

I don't play Skyrim...

8/10 

Makes no sense, but it's not random like your past ones. I like the cannonball one. =)


----------



## Aletheia

10/10 Happy birthday! :D

(how have there been no posts for three days)


----------



## DarkAura

Thank you! =D

10/10 I'm guessing someone likes your pretty songs? =P


----------



## Ever

'appy 'irf 'ay, Darkie!
10/10
Just 'cause we all love birfdays!


----------



## DarkAura

10/10 And we all love a derpy christmas!


----------



## Luxcario

7/10 ...yay?


----------



## DarkAura

13/10

Points for MLP FiM phrase. =D


----------



## Big Fluffy

6/10 Happy late birthday then.


----------



## Dar

6/10
Kind of generic, but I guess it's better than egg, Caterpie, Metapod, or Butterfree.


----------



## Crankeh

9/10 Pretty much the truth, a lot of good things have to end. (Oh god, I didn't want to think of it like that. -sniff-) :scared:


----------



## Monoking

9/10 XD

Good one!


----------



## Frostagin

5/10. Stop confusing me Spunky!



Rarity said:


> Skyrim?
> 
> A generic 7/10.


Spiderman. Or, If you're talking about the Safety Torch, it's from Tobuscus. Go look it up.


----------



## DarkAura

8/10

Nice


----------



## Crankeh

5/10 Sorry, I hate cupcakes. I love bunnies.


----------



## Luxcario

8/10 Pretty funny.


----------



## Ever

Yay for Dash line!

8/10


----------



## Frostagin

Yay Derpy! Derpy rocks! 9/10


----------



## Luxcario

8/10 Hello, friendly neighborhood frost dragon.


----------



## Crankeh

10/10 Yes, mine just became 20% cooler too.


----------



## DarkAura

7/10

Yes, you are the muncher that floats.


----------



## Ever

Not my favorite song... 6/10 for MLP


----------



## Monoking

3/10 Is that from 'Play on' by Carrie Underwood or whoever?


----------



## Ever

Yes I love that song. 

You get a 4/10 because everyone dies, dangit!


----------



## RespectTheBlade

7/10

Interesting.


----------



## Aletheia

7/10 I don't get it, but it sounds cool.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

8/10. Cool.

(it's a refference to zelda. The Master Sword is the "Blade of evil's bane". And, the whole legend-battle thing going on in ASB.)


----------



## Monoking

9/10 mmm..Zelda....


----------



## Ever

I don't even.

2/10


----------



## Luxcario

3/10
...


----------



## DarkAura

6/10 Reminds me of Twilight Sparkle.


----------



## Monoking

9/10 I leik creepy things~


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

7/10 LIES, ALL LIES!


----------



## Monoking

1/10. Creepers. Are. Creepy.


----------



## Frostagin

1/10
YOUR TITLE. IT LIES.


----------



## Monoking

10/10. ;D


----------



## Frostagin

10/10
I CHANGED MY MIND, OKAY?

Richie, are you a Lennon fan?

*is confused*


----------



## Monoking

I am!!
:D

I give you a 4.


----------



## Ever

... I ... Love toasters...
5/10


----------



## Monoking

9/10. Let us help you.


----------



## Dar

6/10
Wafflers are much better.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

7/10
So true. And those who get wet usually whine too. Gah.


----------



## DarkAura

9/10 Sounds...Majectic and wise.


----------



## Ever

Llamas with hats = pwnage
10/10


----------



## Monoking

Raichie Belle said:


> 9/10. Let me help you.


...that.
Again.


----------



## Zexion

7/10, toasters + silence = ...?


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

3/10 Is that a name, or a phrase? And what does it mean?


----------



## CJBlazer

9/10 Cool imagery you gave.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

6/10 Um...I don't really have much else to say about this one.


----------



## savol456

9/10
Minecraft creepers. Nice. Though the Ye ol' thing seems to clash in my head.


----------



## guy standing behind you

6/10
I tried anarchism once and it didn't work very well...


----------



## Dar

8/10
So true.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

DarkFireDX said:


> 7/10
> So true. And those who get wet usually whine too. Gah.


Still my opinion on yours.


----------



## Monoking

9/10. Richie like.


----------



## Sypl

7/10
Toasters can be loud.


----------



## Monoking

...
1/10. I have no idea what a sabbatical is...


----------



## Sypl

8/10 I keep running into you. Your title is correct.


----------



## Monoking

..still don't know what a sabbatical is.
1.10.


----------



## Dar

9/10
It's scary because it's true.


----------



## Sypl

8/10
So true.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

6/10 
A sabbatical is basically a long break


----------



## Sypl

Finaly somebody knows what it is.
6/10 Ye and 'ol seem awkward in that sentence.


----------



## guy standing behind you

8/10
You should use words that more people know, but that is now one of my favorite words.


----------



## savol456

7/10 I prefer the number 24602.


----------



## guy standing behind you

8/10
It sounds all philosophical and stuff.
Mine is actually a reference to something, not a random number.


----------



## Sypl

5/10
I'm not going to sift through your sig to find the 24601th number.


----------



## guy standing behind you

The usertitle relates in no way to the sig. And a sig can only be 3,000 characters max, so it doesn't even go that high.

I give yours an 8/10. Just like before.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

6/10

How many numbers were there? o.o 



Spoiler: I am Number Four



I remember number 4, and there was 6 too, and I think 1 2 and 3 died...


 maybe there were more? (Blocked for those who haven't seen the movie.


----------



## guy standing behind you

7/10
Yours is good.

My usertitle is a reference to something reallllyyy old. Not I am Number Four.


----------



## Aletheia

3/10 ...huh?


----------



## Ever

5/10
Because we would all _love_ to live outside of society.


----------



## Monoking

10/10. Isn't that a reference to that slightly anoying song I keep hearing?


----------



## savol456

7/10
That sounds like something a creep would say, just sayin'.


----------



## Sypl

8/10
SHEEP. SHEEP EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Frostagin

6/10
I... I don't know. I just like it for some reason.


----------



## Ever

Atem's Girlfriend said:


> 10/10. Isn't that a reference to that slightly anoying song I keep hearing?


Why yes it is. It was stuck in my head XD

Frosty you gets 4\10 because I hate following orders and I hate pain.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

8/10 While I agree with the idea, you spelled fire wrong.

I have no idea what song it is referring to, because I very rarely listen to music.


----------



## guy standing behind you

9/10
Yes. Just yes.

I changed mine because I got tired of people not getting the reference.


----------



## Sypl

8/10
I have no idea what that is quoting, but it sounds nice.


----------



## guy standing behind you

It just sounds really nerdy. 10/10

Mine isn't a reference anymore, but just something I came up with while in one of my "writing moods."


----------



## Ever

PenguinAndFriends said:


> 8/10 While I agree with the idea, you spelled fire wrong.
> 
> I have no idea what song it is referring to, because I very rarely listen to music.


My username used to be FyreSkai.
Guy, you gets 8/10 for murder at midnight.


----------



## guy standing behind you

And now, I will have my personalities rate yours...

[Anthony, the normal guy] 3/10  That song is so annoying.

[Charles, the pyromaniac] 11/10 YES!!!


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

8/10 Icwutudidtharwitdat.


----------



## Ever

6/10 
It's... ACO TACO
Love the sig, though :D


----------



## Sypl

7/10
Nice job with spelling it correctly.


----------



## Monoking

.....I'M TOO DUMB TO UNDASTAAAAND

6/10


----------



## savol456

2/10 not a very good dead baby joke...but then again..the babies might not be dead...still only 2.


----------



## Dar

3/10 Very random, which isn't bad, but it just doesn't seem to appeal to me.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

5/10 Because possums are cool. Eh play dead and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Monoking

....
3/10.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

9/10 Just...yes


----------



## Sypl

8/10
A katana made for sodding? YES.


----------



## Hogia

3/10

It confuses me.


----------



## Monoking

..what's a Srillex?
1/10


----------



## Dar

8/10
I like it for no reason.


----------



## Monoking

...But...you're not a possum.

HURR DURR ME CONFUSED
2/10


----------



## Hogia

10/10 I DIED XD

Skrillex does electronic music.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

5/10 Never heard of 'em


----------



## Hogia

9/10 lol

Him.

I have plenty of pictures, but you're probably going to think he looks creepy and I THINK HE'S CUTE.


----------



## Monoking

......what is this I don't even
1/10


----------



## Hogia

5/10 fair enough

Here's a photo


----------



## guy standing behind you

I don't understand, and the photo creeps me out.
3/12


----------



## Mai

5/10

As with most usertitles, this is almost certainly a reference to something. It's a shame that I don't get it.


----------



## guy standing behind you

9/10
It's nice. It sounds like a good... um... forgot the word I had in my head a minute ago. Oh yeah, motto!

Mine isn't actually a reference to anything.


----------



## Aletheia

Missing punctuation. I am disappointed. 6/10


----------



## Monoking

7/10...

I don't understand how that would work, tho.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

9.12/10 Is good song


----------



## Momo(th)

8.8888888888, It's a kool phrase.


----------



## Hogia

7/10

okay


----------



## Dar

5/10
Standard usertitle.


----------



## Monoking

9/10.


; - ;


----------



## Cloudsong

15/17

I laughed. :D

(1 to 10 is so mainstream.)


----------



## Dar

.8/1
Supercalifragilistic~


----------



## Monoking

...like I said...

9/1o.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

8.635/10 That sounds like a pretty good idea


----------



## Dar

7/10
*shrugs*


----------



## Ever

8/10
I LOVE THAT SONG :DDD


----------



## Dar

8/10
No idea what it means, but cool nonetheless.



Everglider said:


> I LOVE THAT SONG :DDD


Yay someone recognised it :3


----------



## Hogia

7/10

It sounds nice. I haven't heard the song though.


----------



## Ever

2/10
I don't like Skrillex! (Sorry...?) But I like their name :3


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

5/10 That is almost certainly a line from a song I've never heard.


----------



## Ever

It's from Sky by Joshua Radin feat. Ingrid Michaelson.

4/10
...WTFish?!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

4.4644/10 Wut


----------



## CJBlazer

5/10

what are sodding katanas? sounds awesome, but confusing


----------



## guy standing behind you

7/10
Wait... you share an account with a demonic dog. THAT IS AWESOME!!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

6.66/10 Because it seems appropriate 

(Also, I'd like to say that 'sodding katanas' does not mean 'katanas that sod', it's sodding as in a sweary-type word, like dang or bloody or something)


----------



## savol456

9/10 
I like the fact that you went with a replacement type word over a more profane word like "damn". Yet it lacks a little bit of luster to bump it to a 10.


----------



## sv_01

6/10
Yellow cat? Like a Nepeta from a version of reality where Sollux is dark red (or gray Aradia if there is the Karkat anomaly)? *looks up birth date* Nepeta indeed. Though you might not know Homestuck.


----------



## Dar

5/10
Other? There's more than one?


----------



## Monoking

*shrug*
Why do I keep seeing this?
4/10.


----------



## CJBlazer

7/10. Funny. Thats exactly what I want to do if I get a dog. lol


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

6.71/10 Because Houndoom are awesome


----------



## golden999

6/10. That can't be good.


----------



## Monoking

10000000/10. : 3


----------



## DarkAura

10/10 :D


----------



## Dar

4/10
I dunno.


----------



## guy standing behind you

7/10
I like it... but it needs something else. Maybe an ellipsis...


----------



## Dar

9/10
No idea what it means, but still awesome.


----------



## savol456

4/10 meh. I've never really liked the song, or agreed with the statement.


----------



## Ever

YELLOW CAT!  Like the kittybus in Totoro...
7/10


----------



## guy standing behind you

7.586734/12
Sorta depressing...


----------



## savol456

8/10 I like that


----------



## guy standing behind you

111/3

OXYMORON!


----------



## Monoking

1/10. Not funny.
: /


----------



## Ulqi-chan

3/10

I wouldn't. D:


----------



## Dar

9/10
Very smart :D


----------



## Momo(th)

8/10, how exactly would that work?


----------



## guy standing behind you

5/10
Mer. Nothing really special, but it's not boring enough to get a four. It's okay.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

100/10

Bohemian Rhapsody=Bomb diggity


----------



## guy standing behind you

7/10?
Ummm... I not sure if that's good or bad. Or both. Or neither. Or some third option that I never bothered to state.


----------



## Zexion

Ulqi-chan said:


> 100/10
> 
> Bohemian Rhapsody=Bomb diggity


Yes, I agree!
 i know someone who can sing the entire song w/o music


----------



## guy standing behind you

6/10
Doesn't make sense to me, but it sounds cool nonetheless.


----------



## Monoking

5/10. Is that from a song?


----------



## guy standing behind you

(Yes. It is from the best song of all time)
10/10
I LIKE HOW IT'S IN ALL CAPS. I LIKE BIG FONT.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

5/10 I have absolutely no idea what it is referring to.


----------



## guy standing behind you

It refers to this

0/10
The rating will go up when I understand it.
*goes off to google*

EDIT:
fine. The rating goes up. 
1/10
I don't think it's very funny. I liked sodding katanas more. You should go back to that. Or find something else funny.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

10/10 Oh. I somehow forgot those lyrics.

(Mine's a Persona 3 reference. Which I have never played, the phrase is just amazing.)


----------



## guy standing behind you

1/10
I looked up persona 3, but saw nothing about that. I looked up lmaonade and fond that it is derived from Lmao.


----------



## Monoking

5/10. Blaaarg.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

4.12/10 Wut


----------



## savol456

5/10. meh. Just meh.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

7.777/10 Oxymoron yay.


----------



## savol456

bleg. wrong thread. Sorry about that.
6/10 it's seems better than before.


----------



## Dar

9/10
Oxymoron.


----------



## savol456

4/10
Like time as in time or like BPM?


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

6.9999997/10


----------



## Zexion

6.333333333333333/10  i ain't buying you for that much?!?! Overpriced.


----------



## savol456

4/10 what, are you a griefer or something?


----------



## Zexion

5/10 everyone`s taken what i can think of

_and what do you mean 'griefer?' that is part of Linkin Park`s new song: Burn It Down_


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

5/10 Meh.


----------



## savol456

6/10; 10/10 if Billy Mays is selling it.
(a griefer is someone who takes joy in causing grief to others. (destroying something they worked hard to make, etc.)


----------



## Momo(th)

7/10, frosty fable friend


----------



## Monoking

1/10. I don't get it D:


----------



## Zexion

8.5/10

Give Me The Car!!
(still laughing over location F. Up)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

5.000001/10


----------



## Monoking

9/10. I misss sodding katanas, tho.


----------



## savol456

4/10 Que? Why emphasize have?


----------



## sv_01

7/10

Like biased towards neutral?


----------



## Hogia

8/10 And who was the first witch?


----------



## Monoking

2/10. :/
I'm not feeling it.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

1/10 Your usertitle continues to utterly confuse me...


----------



## Monoking

:3c

Um... have a 4/10.


----------



## sv_01

3/10
That emphasis would probably make more sense in dialogue.


----------



## Monoking

> . >
It's a referenceeeeee
Gaaah
3/10


----------



## sv_01

6/10

It's so obscure, I actually had to look it up. Obscure Homestuck references, wow.


----------



## Monoking

:DDDDDDDDD
HOOOORAAAAAAAAY, someone got it!! Thanks!
5/10.


----------



## Zexion

Thanks to sv_01, I understand.

6x10^85/10


----------



## I liek Squirtles

6/10 If it's a reference, I don't get it.


----------



## Zexion

6/10

it is a reference to 'How You Remind Me' by Nickelback


----------



## Momo(th)

7/10, interesting phrase. Is it a song reference?


----------



## Dar

8/10
Nice song, and great quote.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

8/10 I'm guessing it's another reference, but it's super funny. Mine was a reference to the Addams Family.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

7/10 I like it


----------



## savol456

8/10
But what about flaming chainsaws?


----------



## Monoking

9/10. Niiiice.


----------



## Hogia

7/10 ._.


----------



## savol456

5/10 neutral.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

8/10 Biased


----------



## Monoking

2/10. :/


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

10/10 That sounds amazing.


----------



## Dar

5/10
Chainsaws are amazing.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

9.251445/10 I don't know what it means, but it sounds cool.


----------



## guy standing behind you

10/10
I have the bomb.


----------



## Zexion

9.56666/10

_Mama, just kill the man. Put a gun against his head, pull my trigger now he's dead._


----------



## Dar

8/10
Pretty cool.


----------



## Zexion

5/10
Stay away from Time. If you mess with it, you never know what'll happen to you. Mwhahaha!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

4.3/10


----------



## Monoking

WHY HELLO THERE YOU.

2/10


----------



## savol456

9/10 could I inquire why the tongues are on fire?


----------



## Zexion

4.32/10


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

5/10 Meh


----------



## Monoking

WHY EXACTLY DO I KEEP SEEING THIS ONE?!

3/10


----------



## sv_01

9/10

I looked up the song, but that only made me think of Lord English even more.


----------



## Monoking

Are you sure you found the right one? It's this.

1/10. Who was the first witch?!!?


----------



## savol456

6/10 not really a fan of the song.

(Mine is a reference to Walk Through Hell by Say Anything)


----------



## Homikachu

8/10 It is nice.


----------



## sv_01

4/10

I somehow understand it.


As for Richie, I found this one.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

2.1/10 Da heck does it mean


----------



## savol456

10/10 yes. It is....


----------



## Zexion

7/10
_i loves blood_


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

3/10 Wut dus it mean.

(On an unrelated note, this post is demonic)


----------



## savol456

9.9/10 quit embarrassing my choice of weaponry!
(how is that demonic? It's post 605...oh, you have 666 posts :P)


----------



## Dar

7/10
I don't understand it, but I like it.


----------



## Momo(th)

8/10 I'm not that good at criticism lol.


----------



## Zexion

7.569/10
What show?!?!


----------



## Dar

3/10
I have no ideas.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

5/10 Okay


----------



## DarkAura

10/10 Nope, I got a hacksaw and shotgun.


----------



## Dar

3/10
Nope. You didn't learn anything.


----------



## savol456

1/∞ It seems very fitting. :P


----------



## sv_01

3/10
Too much blood...


----------



## Monoking

3/1o


----------



## Frostagin

8/10
Interesting.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

11./10 Good one


----------



## Monoking

3/1o. :3


----------



## savol456

10/10 Yet you remain inconsistent with the present, omnipotent as some would say.
You forever linger before and after the moment of Now. 
You seem much like earth: in and out. (Hitchhicker's guide to the galaxy reference)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

9/10 Cool.


----------



## Frostagin

9/10
It's funny for some reason.


----------



## Monoking

9/1o. XD


----------



## savol456

10/10 still good.


----------



## Frostagin

10/10
Ehe. Funny.
Also, NYANINJA CAT~!


----------



## savol456

10/10 So, if we don't wear pants, we live forever for our minds aren't falling prey to these illusions? Sweet.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

8.506428/10 It sounds cool. Well, looks, I guess.


----------



## Zexion

6.93/10

How?


----------



## sv_01

7/10
Resistance is futile. You must comply. (just an association)


----------



## savol456

5/10 What are you the which of again?


----------



## sv_01

Of Light, i think.

5/10
It's a... love song?


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

2.1/10 I have no idea what this is referring to. I might have already said this earlier, I don't remember.


----------



## Zexion

5/10
Who diddled the penguin!?!?


----------



## savol456

3/10 oh God, bad thoughts, bad thoughts......


----------



## Monoking

...
8/10


----------



## guy standing behind you

7/10
sounds mysterious.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

7.2/10 Okay. I also like how your signature right now for me is the MiMi one. It is pretty cool like that, with everything relating to that. I have no idea how to word that betterly.


----------



## sv_01

5/10
Not sure what it means...


----------



## guy standing behind you

2/10
What about the Other other witch?


----------



## Zexion

4/10
fwee...?


----------



## sv_01

6/10
Sounds evil.

The Other other witch? Is that Diamonds of the Midday Crew?


----------



## Monoking

5/10. Great, but I think you should change it now.


----------



## Zexion

4.89/10
...


----------



## savol456

6/10 Is that a reference to some game?


----------



## Monoking

6/10. I kinda like it.


----------



## savol456

10/10 Quite a nice title.


----------



## guy standing behind you

8/10
It's good, but you've had it for a while. I'ma go change mine too.
*does so*


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

4.7/10 Okaaay.


----------



## Momo(th)

8/10, derp derp!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

8.83/10 Wut...Oh, it's quoting Keflka!


----------



## Monoking

1/10 diddling sounds like a sexual act.


----------



## savol456

0.5/10 sounds like some aggrandized pop music, female geared love song.


----------



## sv_01

5/10

No. It's a song about a demon that is apparently possessing someone and might be Lord English. While yours sounds creepy and is a love song.


----------



## Zexion

4.96/10
There was a _first_ witch?


----------



## Monoking

6/10. 
...
I worry about you, friend.


----------



## Zexion

7/10
.
please don't


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

4.8/10 Well alright then


----------



## Monoking

1/10 what diddling what confusion


----------



## Momo(th)

6/10, I am extremely confused now.


----------



## savol456

7.325/10 How is this even possible?


----------



## sv_01

6/10
Is that suicide or are you a Poison-type?


----------



## guy standing behind you

0.7/10
You should change it.



Raichie Belle said:


> 1/10 diddling sounds like a sexual act.





Raichie Belle said:


> 1/10 what diddling what confusion


I would like to inform you all that diddling is indeed a sexual act.


----------



## Monoking

guy standing behind you said:


> I would like to inform you all that diddling is indeed a sexual act.


O . 0

um, anyway
guy gets a 5


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

guy standing behind you said:


> 0.7/10
> 
> I would like to inform you all that diddling is indeed a sexual act.


Nope, it means to cheat or swindle. Though I wouldn't be surprised if it is used that way.

Anyway, 1.27/10


----------



## Zexion

5/10 oh-ha-ha-ha
It still sounds sexual :\


----------



## Momo(th)

6/10, the same can be said about yours, too!


----------



## sv_01

6/10
It sounds like a Void thing, but also kind of crazy.


----------



## Norm

Reminds me of Dark Wizards from RuneScape.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

B-but...YOU DIDN'T RATE IT

Which actually fits in well with your usertitle. I'm going to assume this was done on purpose. 8/10.


----------



## Monoking

1/10........,........


----------



## guy standing behind you

5/10
I don't get it, but it sounds cool.


----------



## sv_01

7/10
This must relate to being already here somehow.


----------



## guy standing behind you

6/10
Seemingly identical to your old one, but with a new twist.


----------



## sv_01

6/10
Sounds crazy.

Also oh no, you ninja'd me before.


----------



## guy standing behind you

It actually has to do with this.

And to keep things a little unusual:  17/35


----------



## savol456

9/10. Kiwi Spies?  Shhh, the threads have eyes.


----------



## Zexion

6/14


----------



## savol456

Is it meant to express the urge to resist, be in emotional turmoil, or physical turmoil (such as  trying to fend off death), or anything else of significance on any other equal plain of existence? 
40.25/42


----------



## Norm

Pie for breakfast.

22/7

See what I did there?


----------



## guy standing behind you

3/4
The only thing I can think of is the nyan troll.


----------



## Zexion

7/10
I never really knew the kiwi's. Kiwi's (the fruit) won't leave my stomach. _They are sooo delicious!_


----------



## guy standing behind you

Gym Leader Shizui said:


> 7/10
> I never really knew the kiwi's. Kiwi's (the fruit) won't leave my stomach. _They are sooo delicious!_


Because I am a stickler for punctuation (most of the time) I feel compelled to tell you there is no apostrophe in "kiwis".

Your usertitle gets a 96/97 for just sounding that frigging amazing.


----------



## Norm

There is no space in Hammerspace, as you can clearly see
_______________________^ here.
Therefore, you may not hide in it. 
But you apparently are, so you get a 10/10


----------



## savol456

4.25/10 You remind me of N00bs. Also, I'm jumping onto the meticulous bandwagon here, you don't need to capitalize every first letter of a word, that its, of course, unless you are referring to as song or something of that nature.


----------



## Norm

But of course, I am a n00b. 

9/10, you forgot the pie for desert.

I'll jump on the Meticulous Train here too, you have clearly misspelled "is" as "its".


----------



## savol456

4.267/10 I view you as more of a newb than a n00b.
Pie is not a bitter poison. So it would not fit in.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

4.6/10


----------



## guy standing behind you

7/10
What's pretty great?


----------



## sv_01

7/10
Oh, so you're in the middle of nowhere... The "nowhere" from "out of nowhere".


----------



## guy standing behind you

It's a reference to a Fish Jumpers roleplay-thing. As is my avatar.

8/10
It's okay.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

7.38/10 So something only about five people will get. (Even though you aren't in hammerspace anymore)

Still, it sounds cool.


----------



## Norm

2/10

You are using improper grammar in that title. You may not use "it", or any other pronoun for that matter, without first using a noun.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Be quiet, you.

8.5/10


----------



## Norm

1/10

Again, PenguinAndFriends, you have used a pronoun, in this case, "you," without first using a noun.

What now?


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

I know, it's pretty great.

5.8/11


----------



## Zexion

4.3/10~ i know i am, thank you

_*slaps Norm's face*_


----------



## Norm

0/10

Unfortunately, Gym Leader Shizui, you are not a cloaked schemer. Well, you are cloaked, but if you really were to be a schemer, you wouldn't have slapped me like that, knowing that I must slap you back.

*slaps back*

And if you REALLY were a schemer, you wouldn't have been ninja'd.


----------



## Ven

3/10

I don't feel trolled...


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

9.57/10 That sounds awesome


----------



## Norm

5/10 refer to previous comment.


----------



## savol456

-1/10 HOHOHO You're Such A Meticulous "Grammar Nazi" Now


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

6.4/10 Good for you.


----------



## savol456

9/10. I prefer it to be swellow.


----------



## Zexion

6/10
again? when was the 1st time? either way, congratz


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

9.5824/10


----------



## savol456

(Well this is the first time that I'm actually in love with a girl beyond shallow lust since grade 1 day 1 (close to nine years ago). Though we were not destined to be together. Oh well.)
8.25/10


----------



## Monoking

9/10 <3


----------



## Frostagin

6/10
Huh.


----------



## savol456

5/10. I do not get the reference.


----------



## Zexion

5/10

congratz again


----------



## Black Yoshi

6/10

SOUNDS AWESOME, except I forget just about everything related to Nobodies and things, so I don't really get this.


----------



## Norm

2/10

Because Minnesota is way better than North Carolina.


----------



## sv_01

4/10
Aside from the "HOHOHO", well... I believe Kanaya knows what sarcasm is, so she might say it.


----------



## hyphen

7/10
Sounds...nice, I suppose....


----------



## sv_01

7/10
Why does everything remind me of the Elder Gods?


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Hmmm, I might as well try this one...
On a scale of 4-10... (where 4 is FAIL and 10 is The Most Awesome Thing Ever)
8
Nothing too special, but certainly not bad either. :) (For some reason I just felt like adding a smilie. It shall not be repeated.)


----------



## Monoking

10/10. The world needs one of those.


----------



## Norm

that is about 3,000,000,000 beats or so.

29/51


----------



## savol456

-2/20 Sandwiches are better than trolling.


----------



## Momo(th)

8/11 

Welcome to the wonderful world of singularity, where you can be friends with anyone (and not get nagged about), drink all you want (and not get nagged about), and just be a freakin' boss.


----------



## savol456

10/10 only becuase I got the entire class to do a project in first grade by finding a moth cacoon and we spent time at school learning about butterflies and moths and stuff. It was the same time as the sixth grade did a butterfly thing too so they got realeased together. From that moment on, I liked moths as much as butterflies. Yes, they can be very very pretty.
Well, I'm more tolerable and understanding of love now.


----------



## sv_01

7/10
Sounds evil. Did you give up on compassion and kindness as well?


----------



## Zexion

7/14
they have one of those?


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

5.01/12 Sounds fair


----------



## ZimD

8/10. It's a swell user title, I guess


----------



## guy standing behind you

2/10
Um... What?


----------



## Dar

6/10
What egg? Do you mean Lloyd?


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

8.536/10


----------



## Dar

7.18217062492178921/10

It's pretty great


----------



## guy standing behind you

AHHH! PIRATE!  7/10

Penguin told me to change mine when he traded me an egg and we got this message.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

9.7/10 Gotta love grammars.


----------



## guy standing behind you

9/10
It's just the tone that it is said in that makes it perfect.

Whats this bout grammars?


----------



## savol456

5/10 
What is in the egg?
(and before anyone says it: No, my usertitle is not racist.)


----------



## sv_01

6/10
Sounds like something from Lord of the Rings or a similar fantasy. Did the city get possessed by darkness?


----------



## Zexion

6/10

i dont like the light, though. it is a witch.


----------



## savol456

8.5/10
That's how it usually is.



sv_01 said:


> 6/10
> Sounds like something from Lord of the Rings or a similar fantasy. Did the city get possessed by darkness?


Kinda. My imagination created a city out of angst. It is typically grey. It changes with my emotions and, at church camp, I felt to loved by God that my mind showed me the city as it changed to the purist shade of white.


----------



## Norm

The Sheep are a lie.

7/10


----------



## savol456

-1/9001
change it?


----------



## Zexion

to me, it seems to have a hint of religion. so... *6/10*


----------



## savol456

8.5/10
It is a line from the second best song on my favorite band's newest album.
I'm not sure if it religious or what (the guy is a Jewish-christian who would prefer to be agnostic/atheist because it would agree more with his view of what anarchy is so it could be philosophical, religious, or just metaphorical as sheep are commonly referenced to as being followers and not equal to the Shepard (the next line says "Now you find yourself away from me" and he shows general distaste for this person throughout the song.)


----------



## guy standing behind you

7/10
I like metaphors!


----------



## Zexion

7/10

the arceus egg?


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

8.28/11.3


----------



## Frostagin

5/10
it's pretty swell


----------



## Ven

7/10 

I see what you did there.


----------



## sv_01

9/10
Yay, another Homestuck hero title! I sometimes think that Alternate Darkleer is a Knight. He is probably hiding in a psychic seashell somewhere in the Great Abyss and his consorts might be nightgaunts. He might even be God Tier. And Alternate Disciple shall take the place of Randolph Carter!


----------



## Zexion

7/10

the light............. it BURNS!!!!!!!!


----------



## savol456

11.254555/10 
1334.n1ce.


----------



## Norm

minds ftw.

10/11


----------



## ZimD

4/10. People seriously overuse the word "trolling"


----------



## savol456

5/10
no idea who that is.
Trolling isn't even used right anymore. If someone does the slightest thing you don't like or doesn't know something they are automatically deemed as trolling.


----------



## Zexion

7/10

it is best to balance, but whatever works for you is what you want to do.


----------



## savol456

4/10 not really a fan of that song.


----------



## Monoking

0/10. Not really a fan of people flaunting their religion. Religion should be a private thing, not something to push on others.


----------



## Dar

7/10
It's cool, but I don't understand it that much.


----------



## savol456

11/3 
yay piracy.
I don't see it as flaunting, I could care less of people opinions on it, I'm getting baptized today and, seeing as I've become more devout lately, I decided to change my user title to what I could fit of my favorite bible verse.


----------



## sv_01

6/10
No "shall" and "for all eternity"?


----------



## savol456

7/10.
It's the New International Version translation.


----------



## Zexion

9.5/10

congrats!


savol456 said:


> I don't see it as flaunting, I could care less of people opinions on it, I'm getting baptized today and, seeing as I've become more devout lately, I decided to change my user title to what I could fit of my favorite bible verse.


----------



## Dar

4/10
I like the song, but I don't really think it fits a usertitle.


----------



## savol456

10/10.
Yes, completely true.


----------



## Dar

8/10
True enough.


----------



## sv_01

6/10
Reminds me of evil clowns.


----------



## savol456

8.75/10
Where are you the witch of Light?


----------



## Zexion

7/10

ehh, i think that is 29 too many


----------



## savol456

9.5/10. 
Numb to the pain, yet the angst still sting through, eh?


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

3.601/10 I have no idea what that means. It sounds like it means something really deep, or at least tries to.


----------



## Zexion

6.5/10

are you hungry, or just bored?


----------



## Norm

Somewhat true

9/10


----------



## savol456

6.34/10
literally true.
(It's not deep, it's just a though. My mind makes many songs, yet I can barely manage to play an instrument. Though I've created albums worth of music in my mind, I can't bring it to the real world.)


----------



## ZimD

7/10. Would have been higher had it actually turned out to be deep. But it's worded prettily and I get where you're coming from.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

7.5/10
It actually is a "Title". And who is "Ben Wade"? =P


----------



## savol456

4/10.
Give me a blizzard, it's too hot outside. make it colder. now.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

6.49/10 Okay


----------



## savol456

10/10 I'm starving. Waiting on my poptart to freeze.
(I looked over mind and thought about it, no one can be perfect so the new one conveys it better.)


----------



## hyphen

9/10
Wow.


----------



## savol456

8.75/10
Goes perfect with that avatar.


----------



## Zexion

10/10

that seems deep. we are all that way, it feels. some are worse off, some are better off.


----------



## Deadfan22

7.2/10

it doesn't?


----------



## hyphen

4/10
...What?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

8.13764213/10 Magic


----------



## savol456

9.5/10 IMAGINATION TIME. THAT WAS AWESOME. My mind created an amazing image of that.




Gym Leader Shizui said:


> 10/10
> 
> that seems deep. we are all that way, it feels. some are worse off, some are better off.


I've sorta lost the ability to differentiate between shallow thought and deep suddenly.
Although it seems that pretty much anything angst related is deemed as "deep" by the general public.


----------



## hyphen

Vehement Mustelid said:


> 8.13764213/10 Magic


O.o"

anyways

6/10
Depressingish.
Sounds like something from a sad book.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

8.640275/10 ...Probably


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

8.5/10
Even after devouring cake, that still wasn't enough


----------



## ZimD

If it's a reference to Dairy Queen Blizzards, then 10/10 because yum.
If it's not, then 4/10 because I'm mad at you for getting my hopes up.


----------



## Zexion

I do not know who that is, and I stay away from research (for it is summer). *5/10*


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

5.000001035/10.78


----------



## Norm

As am I. 

8/10


----------



## Monoking

...
7/10


----------



## sv_01

5/10
So you are in love with a bunch of squares?


----------



## Frostagin

2/10
It's kinda boring, honestly.


----------



## Zexion

6/10

Brain: A mouse from a cartoon.
Brain: Talking about that thing that has melted inside my skull.


----------



## Kiwi

6/10
I must agree with your sentiment
But it is rather dull


----------



## sv_01

6/10
THe owls are not what they seem to be.


----------



## guy standing behind you

4/10
You've had that one for a while.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

9/10. Mysterious... Could you give me a few tips? =P
Also, who is "Dairy Queen Blizzards"?


----------



## hyphen

4/10
I don't like blizzards much. Too cold.
When you bring those blizzards, don't bring them near my house.
thanks.


----------



## Kiwi

3/10
...Meh


----------



## hyphen

1/10
but I _love_ owls
D:


----------



## Kiwi

I believe I'll rate it again, because you changed it.
4/10
Also meh


----------



## guy standing behind you

4/10
A bird punching another bird?


----------



## Monoking

2/10. Where's that from?


----------



## Kiwi

8/10 Love love love makes the world go 'round.


----------



## sv_01

5/10
Are you telling this to Agent Cooper?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

7.5/10
Witch? Of light? I'd always presumed that witches were about darkness and what not, but it's good to know there are still some good ones out there. =P


----------



## hyphen

4/10
Oh.
That kind.
(never had a Blizzard before.)
I suppose Blizzards taste good but the usertitle just seems crude now.


----------



## Kiwi

9/10
Thank you, I tried my best


----------



## Ever

*pays attention*
*nothing happens*
*is dissapointed*
2/10


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

~ lakalakalakalaka
9/10 You must have amazing hand-eye co-ordination to write that =P


----------



## sv_01

8/10
I like Ice-types.

What makes you think witches are evil? Don't the normal witches (like in Discworld) help people?


----------



## Kiwi

I hope you don't mind me butting in, but technically there are no "normal" witches.
3/10


----------



## sv_01

I meant the ones in plain old fantasy things, as opposed to the ones in Homestuck.

4/10
It isn't a Twin Peaks reference, right?


----------



## Kiwi

A reference to what?
5/10 Bleh


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

5.01/10 Meh, fairly generic


----------



## hyphen

6/10
Want some cherries?
(why are you hungry all the time)


----------



## Kiwi

6/10 You don't need to brag about it.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

6.5/10
I have already helped them. I conceived awesome-ness


----------



## Zexion

9/10

i love the cold.


----------



## sv_01

5/10
Seems like you frequently emphasize what you aren't.


----------



## Aletheia

7/10
Alright, I suppose. A user title which is actually a title is a rare occurence.


----------



## Kiwi

8/10 Okay


----------



## RespectTheBlade

8/10. 

Inspirational.


----------



## Kiwi

8/10 Love it


----------



## sv_01

5/10
Are you manipulating someone?


----------



## Kiwi

What?
3/10 Harble


----------



## Monoking

7/10

Hueh


----------



## hyphen

6/10
So you *are* the shadow realm? If you bleed it?


----------



## Kiwi

8/10 Love it


----------



## Karousever

7/10 Who doesn't like a nice quote?


----------



## Keldeo

8/10 Okay


----------



## sv_01

6/10
Seems you like blue, shinies and sharp stuff.


----------



## Keldeo

7/10 very... descriptive
And yes I like blue


----------



## Kiwi

9/10 Because Zangooses are cool


----------



## Keldeo

8/10 uhh what


----------



## Kiwi

9/10 I still love zangooses


----------



## Keldeo

8/10 so grave and determined


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

But...that's a Zorua...unless the Zorua has a Zangoose Illusion up, and I can see through it with my WIZARD EYES.

7.8/10


----------



## Keldeo

8.6/10 Uh okay?


----------



## Zexion

5/10

okay


----------



## Kiwi

7/10


----------



## Keldeo

8.5/10 Determination FTW


----------



## Aristicus

7/10 I didn't get it, but Zangoose is cool and everyone loves shinies.


----------



## Keldeo

8/10 Dat Absol!


----------



## Kiwi

9.1/10 Still good


----------



## guy standing behind you

5/10
It's one word, and it's out of context.


----------



## Kiwi

There isn't any context necessary
4/10 Boooooring


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

5/10


----------



## guy standing behind you

7/10
It sounds like something I would say.


----------



## Monoking

3/10. Be cooler if I knew where that was from.


----------



## Keldeo

7/10 ...?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

10/10 GRAPES SUCK! RAISINS ARE SOOOO MUCH BETTER!


----------



## Scootaloo

6/10


----------



## sv_01

6/10
Does that imply talking to ghosts?


----------



## hyphen

6/10
I don't really have anything to say 'bout it. Other than the fact that it sounds *-pretty-*.


----------



## Zexion

7/10

i... have no idea what that says.


----------



## hyphen

It's an emote. –J–
7/10
Grammar bugs me but OH WELL.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

8.6297/10 It amuses me


----------



## Keldeo

8/10 so you are


----------



## Zexion

7/10

Really, grapes make wine (which is awesome). Grapes are wonderful. And I can't judge because I dont know you.


----------



## Keldeo

7/10 and so I'm better than them


----------



## savol456

7.5/10 not a fan of grapes.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

6.3/10 So are you a 10? Or am I just completely misunderstanding it?


----------



## hyphen

6/10
You're. Always. Hungry.
Why?
*tosses pastries*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

7/10 O.o


----------



## hyphen

5/10
No, it's not cold. OJo
Because of my blizzards*


----------



## savol456

8/10 
It's a more original emoticon than others.
(When I say Jack, I'm referring to the phrase "jack of all trades". Take jack and knock that down a few pegs, that's me.)


----------



## Zexion

8/10

jack-of-all-trades is a role i don't like. (mafia)


----------



## Mowtom

Zexion! Yes i like it. 9/10. 


oh. and hatch the egg down there. DO IT NOW!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

8/10 FIGHT DA POWAH WITH MAH LAPRAS! *evil laugh*
Also, how are we supposed to hatch the egg? It's not clickable or anything


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

5/10 It's...alright.


----------



## Momo(th)

6/10, IDK what to say lol.


----------



## savol456

4/10 since age: 17 and gender: male
It is not a statment I can agree for those reasons.


----------



## sv_01

7/10
So you're... versatile, but not good at everything... Like a Togepi?


----------



## Momo(th)

7/10, yes, but do you have control over lightning?!




savol456 said:


> 4/10 since age: 17 and gender: male
> It is not a statment I can agree for those reasons.


It was referring to Meta Knight.


----------



## Zexion

8/10

adorable, yes. badass, i dont know.


----------



## Keldeo

6.3/10 all right then


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

8.3/10


----------



## Keldeo

9/10 so here's some food
and some more
and some more
:D


----------



## hyphen

9/10
Well, grapes are pretty good.
So you must be great!
-AbsurdAbsol the Great-


----------



## Keldeo

8/10 very interesting smiley.. iJo


----------



## Frostagin

7/10
...Um. o.o


----------



## hyphen

7.5/10
Not a Doctor Who fan, but it goes with your avatar and it *mildly humorous* so.


----------



## sv_01

6/10
*looks at my electric keyboard* Well, not a piano. Is there a spying device in the piano?


----------



## Keldeo

8/10 ...um okay?


----------



## sv_01

7/10
Grapes go bad easily, but can taste good. And you are better.


----------



## savol456

8.95/10 light. everywhere. May even the blind freak out from the sheer mass of light.



sv_01 said:


> 7/10
> So you're... versatile, but not good at everything... Like a Togepi?


Well, it's more of: "I suck at everything and am over-all a waste of space and time in any work-space." Though I plan on learning some things this year that will give me random skills and make me more of a Jack. I just didn't want my usertitle to be a Über-degrading "I suck at everything/ I am worthless."


----------



## sv_01

7/10
Also reminds me of Jack Noir.



Rubicante said:


> 7/10, yes, but do you have control over lightning?!


Lightning? Water/Electric? I don't want to be a Lanturn!


----------



## savol456

only 8.75/10 because I tried to go to bed at 6 in the morning (apparently my body had no sense of what time it was) and the sunlight made me lay there for an extra thirty minutes awake.


----------



## Keldeo

8/10 cards? don't get it, but cool


----------



## savol456

10/10 I am not a fan of grapes. So I fully agree you are better than them.


----------



## Keldeo

9/10 O.o


----------



## hyphen

9/10
Wait. How much better are you than grapes?


----------



## Keldeo

[a _lot_ better.]
7/10 ...
...I'm looking, what now?


----------



## Kiwi

5/10 Lies!


----------



## sv_01

6/10
Reminds me of O'Neill fighting the Replicators.


----------



## Deadfan22

6/10

Witches control light?


----------



## Keldeo

6/10 whaat


----------



## Zexion

4.5/10

Comparing ones-self to grapes. Wow...


----------



## hyphen

9/10
"I don't care, I love Alara"


----------



## Keldeo

7/10 ...?


----------



## Kiwi

7/10 I doubt it, friend.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Wait. Who's bullet? Unless, HOLY SHIIISH IS THIS A MATRIX REFERENCE?! 10/10 if so. Otherwise, 3/10


----------



## Keldeo

...wait what?
9/10 because RANDOOM TAG


----------



## savol456

10/10 becuase of what I said last page.


----------



## Zexion

9/10

I agree.


----------



## hyphen

1/10
What does it _mean_


----------



## sv_01

5/10
I am not too interested in vodka.

(Oh, and Zexion's title means: You asked me, and I didn't say anything.)


----------



## Keldeo

8/10

...oh herp derp this one rates user titles not sigs XD


----------



## Zexion

sv_01 said:


> (Oh, and Zexion's title means: You asked me, and I didn't say anything.)


:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D

Above title: 7/10

Maybe...


----------



## Keldeo

8/10 huh I don't remember


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

7/10 My mind is blown


----------



## Keldeo

6/1O
I felt it
and it
was like
the rest
of my
screen
*Brr*


----------



## hyphen

3/10
Yes, it does.


----------



## Keldeo

7/1O sorry, don't care much for vodka


----------



## hyphen

8/10
Oh wait. If we view it _in a poetic way_ then it sounds much better.


----------



## Black Yoshi

8/10 Sounds like it could make quite the party.


----------



## Keldeo

7/lO
I had some for breakfast this morning, are you saying they were rotten?


----------



## Zexion

6.5/10 
quite possibly


----------



## Keldeo

7/lO to someone who doesn't know what it means, it's quite a handful
yes, I forgot what it means


----------



## Frostagin

7/10
Obvious, but seemingly pretty. 
owo


----------



## Black Yoshi

10/10 Because I think pessimism is funny.


----------



## hyphen

4/10
...what?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

7/10 Oh well.


----------



## Keldeo

7/10 ice-cold, huh?

*brr*


----------



## Frostagin

5/10
I dunno, it's kinda losing it's value.


----------



## Keldeo

(hmm maybe I should change it)
9/10 Sound words of advice. Too bad I won't.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

8/10 Is this something to do with dat Mighteyana's face?


----------



## Keldeo

6/10 ...


----------



## Zexion

7/10

WHAT!?!?


----------



## hyphen

8/10
Foreign languages in usertitles look classy, IMO.


----------



## savol456

9/10
Yes? I'm quite unsure at this moment.


----------



## Keldeo

9/10 Never seen one, but crows have a special meaning to me...


----------



## sv_01

5/10
I don't know...


----------



## hyphen

6/10
i was about to change my user title to "Witch Slayer"
then I saw your user title.
.J.


----------



## Momo(th)

9/10, Why yes, I do!


----------



## Frostagin

6/10
Eh.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

It makes no sense. That's what makes it good. 10/10


----------



## hyphen

3/10
BUT IT'S NOT COMPLETE PWNAGE
I mean they can get countered very easily...


----------



## sv_01

7/10
Majestic wings... Or is it the sleek and speedy kind of wings? Salamence, or Ninjask?


----------



## Keldeo

7.5/10 hah
pedestrians
crows
light
witches
heh


----------



## Frostagin

10/10
it makes no sense
like mine
except mine is a quote
and also my tumblr page title


----------



## hyphen

10/10
i made art out of that.
obviously i find it funny. ish.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

10/10
I am so confused. =P


----------



## hyphen

What how
5/10
actually in a double battle, depending on the move sets they could annoy the heck out of me so. uhm.
Lapras and Lilligant may or may not be pwnage.


----------



## Keldeo

9/10
wait what


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

8/10 Are we describing Nacrene City or a movie I have never heard of.

(And MysticMoon, I am talking about the Finland one)


----------



## hyphen

(yes, I know. Knew.)

4/10
actually wait Grass has *quite a lot of weaknesses* so they would be "pwned" instead. D:


----------



## Keldeo

8/10 "no one looks for a bomb blast in a bullet hole"


----------



## hyphen

pfft

8/10
sounds like something out of a stereotypical Old West type of movie.


----------



## Keldeo

9/10 "a calculator, an automating machine"


----------



## savol456

7/10
I feel like I've heard that before.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

3/10 Are you backing up Geodude?


----------



## savol456

8/10
No, the half time show is "rock concert" this year.
On the march in it was raining once. So I changed the rain to reign and made the phraze "Rock and Reign" as a spinoff of Rock and Roll.


----------



## hyphen

10/10
Wow. Okay.


----------



## Keldeo

11/10
almost didn't get that
hah
[and @sv: it's a quote from sherlock holmes: a game of shadows, the 2011 movie]


----------



## Frostagin

@MysticMoon
It's actually a Sealand quote
from the episode he's in

10/10
I like it for some reason. I haven't seen the movies, but yes it is sherlock-y so


----------



## savol456

10/10 yes. Odd, but funny. Yes.
Mine is in debate over which one to use right now, you can rate either or both.


----------



## Frostagin

I like the first one better.
10/10    1/10
Second one seems a little bland.


----------



## Momo(th)

10/10, sounds like something Pinkie Pie would say.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

8/10 The grammar is perfectly flawed, but I shouldn't be one to judge looking at my user title.


----------



## savol456

Frostagin said:


> I like the first one better.
> 10/10    1/10
> Second one seems a little bland.


fun fact: both have to do with fish sorta. The former is one of my many imaginary song albums with the cover having a goldfish leaping from the water into a noose while two silhouette reach to grab it out.
The second is a famous Renaissance painting.

anyway 9/10. that sounds cool. I'd much rather have that than victory road.


----------



## Keldeo

8/10
7/10
meh


----------



## hyphen

3/10
Uninteresting emote is uninteresting.


----------



## Keldeo

6/10 ho hum


----------



## savol456

5/10


----------



## Keldeo

10/10 Never heard of it, but sounds COOL


----------



## savol456

8/10.moo to you too.
'Tis from my imaginary city. It had a festival today.


----------



## hyphen

9/10
What's the festival about? O:


----------



## savol456

8.995/10
Not even sure myself. I did some redecorating and recolored and shaped some buildings.
But the animals came. Now I'm not alone anymore.
Maybe the people will come on the second festival? (I have been the only resident for almost an entire year now.)


----------



## Keldeo

6/10
.
.
.
I have no words.


----------



## Kamara

9/10.

Moo?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

8/10 YAY FLUFFY TAILS!


----------



## sv_01

7/10
It's the starter types! But I somehow prefer to associate Lapras with Torterra and Magcargo. They all have a slight geographical thing going on and are a type triangle in both ways. And they have shells.


----------



## Momo(th)

7/10


----------



## hyphen

0/10
Ew.


----------



## Zexion

5/10


----------



## kyeugh

Zexion said:


> 5/10


7/10.

And now I'm saying something, and you're saying nothing.  Nuff said.


----------



## hyphen

2/10
One of the more generic usertitles...


----------



## Zexion

5.5/10


----------



## Keldeo

7/10 I generally find it strange to have to go to Google Translate to translate someone's user title, but nevertheless user titles in different languages are cool.


----------



## hyphen

4/10
Moo. Moo moo?


----------



## Keldeo

[Moo mooo moo~ Moo! ...Moo?]

10/10 having trouble visualizing but sounds as good as cerise


----------



## sv_01

6/10
Rawr!


----------



## hyphen

5/10
*cackles*


----------



## Momo(th)

7/10, sounds like Purple Prose to me.


----------



## Keldeo

5/10 ewwwwcool


----------



## Amala

6/10

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Keldeo

8/10 NRMOOOOOOOÔÖÒÓŒØŌÕOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

7/10 Moo says oink


----------



## hyphen

0/10

((Do you know how much I hate math?))


----------



## savol456

Lies! 'tis be the Red Death! kidding. 8/10. Very nice.


----------



## Keldeo

8/10 shepard. Is that even a wor--
"United States author of surrealistic allegorical plays"


----------



## hyphen

5/10
Moo(min).
It would go with your avatar if it opened it's mouth. D:


----------



## Keldeo

@avatar: hey is that Descole
no it's definitely not Descole no one knows who Descole is. >:(

8/10 BWAHAHAHAHhaah... haah...


----------



## hyphen

@absoul
that is not descole whoever that is 
that is the Ottoman Empire. :D

9/10
Much,much better. :D


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

6/10 Who will kill me? The turkey?
(And @MysticMoon: It's a big number beginning-with-4-to-the-power-of-7 mps or sometihing. I added it up to pwnage)


----------



## sv_01

5/10
If I do the math with Roman numerals, it's 250000.


----------



## Keldeo

[@Mystic: descole is a villain in professor layton 4]
7/10


----------



## hyphen

((Oh. Er, okay.))

9/10


----------



## Momo(th)

9/10, I feel as if though I've seen that before.


----------



## savol456

9/10 sounds cool and reminds me of digger wasps.


----------



## hyphen

4/10

Why must your usertitles sound so poetic...?


----------



## savol456

5/10.
Half of the time it's a line from a song.
I suck at poetic things. I couldn't write anything poetic to save my life.


----------



## Keldeo

7/10 .................
NOM


----------



## RespectTheBlade

8/10 Cool. But I don't see a cerise cloud...?


----------



## hyphen

8/10
ALL CAPS SHOUTING I DON'T KNOW


----------



## Keldeo

8/10 oh are you turkey



[and that pic in your signature is creepy aah]


----------



## Momo(th)

8/10, sounds like something a pegasi would say


----------



## sv_01

8/10
Did the dead dragon get involved with a Great Old One while being possessed by Giratina?


----------



## Momo(th)

7/10, no unfortunately not. It's a reference to a mythical mosquito that was born from a dragon's corpse.


----------



## savol456

9/10 again, but does that mean Draco-mom died in labor?


----------



## CJBlazer

9/10

Confusing, but catchy


----------



## Momo(th)

9/10, gotta love that Gratuitous Latin.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

7/10. I get the reference, but it's an old joke.


----------



## Scootaloo

6/10


----------



## Zexion

5/10

if you mean what i think, please dont think like that.


----------



## Scootaloo

Zexion said:


> 5/10
> 
> if you mean what i think, please dont think like that.


well "I am Error" is from Zelda II Adventure of Link so


----------



## Keldeo

7/10 you are errro



hehehe


----------



## sv_01

6/10
T4STY CH3RRY CLOUD


----------



## savol456

3/10. old.


----------



## sv_01

5/10
How do they march? They're snakes!


----------



## Scootaloo

5/10


----------



## savol456

6/10
(It's the march-to-war song of "Spain". Not the _real_ Spain, but the imaginary empire I am in in band. 


Spoiler: more info on the "Empires"



The other Empires are Greece and Japan. Followed by the micro-nations of Great Britain and Russia. Greece and Japan are allies. Russia is aligned with Spain and Great Britain is neutral at the moment.


----------



## Keldeo

7.6/10 SSSssssssssś


----------



## savol456

8/10 I like sorta sometimes like clouds. On sometimes.


----------



## Aletheia

10/10 That is the best attitude.


----------



## sv_01

5/10
Makes me think of Vocaloid.


----------



## Momo(th)

6/10, witches are cool.


----------



## Keldeo

7/10 ...type?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

8/10 Clouds are always good. And "soft". But problem is they are literally just piles of air or something. I dunno


----------



## hyphen

3/10
Okay.
And congrats...?


----------



## Keldeo

7.6/10 what are you talking about everything to lose


----------



## sv_01

6/10
Edgar <3 Lenore forever.


----------



## kyeugh

4/10

Sounds painful.


----------



## Keldeo

6.7/10 Alas, poor Yorick who doth not speaketh Japanese. "Rentora, Lugia, Lucario"
I... see you like Pokemon whose english names begin with L. Points for trying, but tbh I liked "~the one and only" better.


----------



## kyeugh

6/10

Ooh, spooky.  LOL

I didn't really like the one and only, it was pretty generic, and plus, it's in my sig.  It's not that I like specifically Pokemon whose names start with L, it just so happens all my favorites do.  Yeah.


----------



## Keldeo

...then change your sig or be forever doomed to suffer a life of google translate

jk.



Absoul said:


> 6.7/10 Alas, poor Yorick who doth not speaketh Japanese. "Rentora, Lugia, Lucario"
> I... see you like Pokemon whose english names begin with L. Points for trying.


I feel I've said this before.


----------



## hyphen

8.5/10
A bit cheesy but it goes nicely with that...(should I call it a poem?) thing in your sig.


----------



## Keldeo

[...which one did you see? oh yeah the one with all the green and blue I'm guessing]

8/10 Cool, but shouldn't there be a space between on and to? or is my grammar knowledge failing


----------



## Zexion

4/10

ugh... english class. bad memories.


----------



## Keldeo

7.8/10 Oh yes that usertitle that was so conveniently translated by someone else wait what does it mean again


----------



## Momo(th)

7/10, that's kinda being Capitan Obvious there. . .


----------



## hyphen

8/10
is that from a Harry potter fanfic...?
Because I am laughing right now, the bad fanfics from that fandom are just...I don't even know.


----------



## Keldeo

8/10 ...you mean without melting or...?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

6.28/10 Dramatic irony is dramatic and ironic. Got that.


----------



## Keldeo

6.27/10 ... ...

*sip*

eeeeeeeurrrgggh
yeah I hate vegetable juice


----------



## Frostagin

7/10
omg why do i like it so much


----------



## CloudCat

6/10
O_O What


----------



## Frostagin

yeeeeah references

8/10
I guess it's cool I mean um


----------



## sv_01

5/10
Is it a seagoat?


----------



## CloudCat

9/10
It sounds cool and mysterious...


----------



## Keldeo

7/10 dough


----------



## CloudCat

9/10
I like it because it uses high vocabulary.


----------



## Keldeo

...it's actually from anguish languish ("a pocketful of rye")

7/10 Now that's something you don't hear every day, is it?


----------



## RespectTheBlade

7.5/10
Awesome alliteration.


----------



## kyeugh

7/10.

Oh, that's nice.  Yep, that's nice.


----------



## Frostagin

9/10 I don't exactly get it, but it's pretty.


----------



## savol456

6/10
 okay. I do't quite understand, but cloaks are nice.


----------



## Ether's Bane

5/10. Fairly indifferent about it.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

8/10 Another one of those user titles Googled by me! =3


----------



## kyeugh

5/10

Sssssssssssipppppppp... mhm... yep.... blech.

Screw Miku.  That was utterly disgusting.


----------



## Keldeo

8/10 better than japanese, yup

[I can only read Hiragana. Period.]


----------



## Zexion

6.25/10

Why _meow_ to you too.


----------



## Keldeo

7.75/10 ehehehehehe
...heh

heh


----------



## CloudCat

7/10
Bark! Bow Wow! Arf!


----------



## Keldeo

7/10 ehehehe

um


----------



## CloudCat

7/10
XD Yeah, my user title is kinda lame.


----------



## Bulbamew

6/10 I guess if you're from New York that title may be funny, but I'm not even American so you've lost me already


----------



## sv_01

7/10
Creepy ghost stalker...


----------



## CloudCat

10/10

It's ironic because witches usually walk the darkness, not the light. Very well-thought out, indeed!


----------



## kyeugh

Halloween, so scary oh

5/10


----------



## Keldeo

7/10 wait is that a song lyric or something?
*googles*

oh well, it's close to a song lyric.


----------



## CloudCat

Very peaceful sounding
9/10


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

9/10 Very true


----------



## CloudCat

8/10 It's not that there is anything _bad _about your user title, it's just that I don't agree with the way Miku is so much more popular than all the other vocaloids.


----------



## Keldeo

8/10 indeed, it is a mad, mad, mad world


----------



## CloudCat

9/10
I like it :)


----------



## sv_01

7/10
Is the whole universe going crazy?


----------



## CloudCat

10/10 Nothing bad I can say about it. I actually kind of like it.
And yes, the universe has gone insane.


----------



## Momo(th)

9/10, I love that game.


----------



## Keldeo

8/10 I assume that's about your avatar?


that is one badass fish

with arms
and legs


----------



## sv_01

7/10
Dinosaur.


----------



## Mewmic

7/10
I see you're a Homestuck fan also :p


----------



## sv_01

7/10
Are you a rainbow drinker?


----------



## CharizardHammer

8/10
You shine light on foes, do you?


----------



## sv_01

6/10
STRONG hammers.

(Well, I might as well make my allies' light shine brighter.)


----------



## CloudCat

7/10
As always, I enjoy that user title.


----------



## Zexion

7/10
Why yes, yes it is.


----------



## CloudCat

8/10
Nothing bad I can say.


----------



## CharizardHammer

6/10
Does that mean everyone is mad?


----------



## Zexion

5/10

How...?


----------



## Momo(th)

9/10, pretty awesome.


----------



## Scootaloo

8/10
awesome fishies.


----------



## Zexion

8/10

No comment, I just like.


----------



## CloudCat

9/10

It seems symbolic, somehow. And I love symbolicism.


----------



## Hippy

7/10
I'm, one of the mad people in it.


----------



## CloudCat

7/10
Blah.


----------



## Scootaloo

7/10 surprisingly, it sounds poetic to me for whatever reason.


----------



## kyeugh

5/10.

What, did you drop the soap?


----------



## CloudCat

7/10

The capitalization in that phrase bothers me.


----------



## kyeugh

8/10.  I agree.

Hah, the capitilaziation bothers you?  I think it looks unprofessional if you don't capitalize it all, if it's something like a title.


----------



## CloudCat

7/10

Well, to me, I just get annoyed when all words are capitalized. Which is stupid because it is a title, and I love grammar, so I should abide by all grammar laws. So my dislike of the capitalization of your user title is irrational.


----------



## Frostagin

5/10 Indifferent.


----------



## Keldeo

8/10 ...non?


----------



## CloudCat

7/10
You shouldn't deny people of service, you know.


----------



## Keldeo

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denial-of-service_attack

8/10 Shouldn't there be a period at the end if it's grammatical?


----------



## CloudCat

9/10
I didn't know that your user title was something real! I thought it was something you made up! Sorry!


----------



## Hippy

8/10

As I have said before, I'm sure I'm one of the mad people in this world.


----------



## CloudCat

5/10
Torniquet by Evanescence.


----------



## Scootaloo

7/10
poetically interesting


----------



## CloudCat

Thanks :)

10/10
I LOVE giraffes!!


----------



## Momo(th)

9/10, I quite agree.


----------



## CloudCat

10/10
I'm sorry that I crossed the line! :P


----------



## Zexion

10/10

That it is, that it is.


----------



## Scootaloo

10/10
haha more band humour


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

10/10 Oh god why


----------



## sv_01

6/10
Reminds me of Meowth.


----------



## Hippy

10/10 I like yours... I don't know why.


----------



## guy standing behind you

What is that a reference to? It's going to annoy all year.

...9/10


----------



## Zexion

9/10

Hearts filled with Rainbows~


----------



## guy standing behind you

That joke. One of the saxophones in marching band had a sticker with that on their case. I had to see it every day. It made me MAD! FURIOUS! SICK WITH ANGER! 


...10/10. Good job ticking me off. I needed a good rant. Thanks.


----------



## Hippy

Rainbows and hearts... So happy! 10/10

And my user title is lyrics to the Evanescence song, _Tournequet_ Or however it's spelt...


----------



## Momo(th)

9/10, it's quite a good lyric.


----------



## Hippy

10/10 I have nothing bad to say about it, therefore, you get a 100%! :D


----------



## sv_01

5/10
Sad...


----------



## Hippy

10/10
I like your user title a lot. And I'm changing my sad user title now! :)


----------



## Scootaloo

9/10
Kinda sad but cool!


----------



## sv_01

5/10
What are dodongos? And why do you want to bomb them?


----------



## Hippy

10/10

As always, I like your user title!


----------



## Momo(th)

10/10, definitely much less sad then before.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

8/10 Goes well with your avatar.


----------



## Momo(th)

9/10, why thank you!


----------



## DarkAura

5/10

I really hate things that capitalize the first letter of every word.


----------



## Momo(th)

9/10



DarkAura said:


> 5/10
> 
> I really hate things that capitalize the first letter of every word.


Sorry, but that's how the lyrics are.


----------



## Rainbow Dashie

those lyrics have just led me to some cool music so 10/10


----------



## Momo(th)

10/10, I'm glad that I introduced it to you.


----------



## Hippy

10/10
Every time I read your user title, I feel like I did something bad that crossed the line.


----------



## Scootaloo

9/10 Nice quote, if its even a quote?


----------



## Hippy

10/10

It is song lyrics. From the song Broken by Evanescence ft. Seether. The song is in it's entirety in my signature.


----------



## Rainbow Dashie

7/10 

perhaps it'd have been better if I didn't know it was from an Evanescence song..


----------



## Scootaloo

7/10 Dunno what MtF means.


----------



## sv_01

5/10
More explosions?


----------



## Momo(th)

9/10



Scootaloo said:


> 7/10 Dunno what MtF means.


Male-to-female.


----------



## sv_01

7/10
Kanaya is angry... I am not Eridan...


----------



## kyeugh

5/10

Would be better if I knew wtf it means.


----------



## Scootaloo

7/10
What does it mean?


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

8.4/10 Neat


----------



## Edoc'sil

8/10

Stickers are awesome. And if that's a reference to something, it's unfortunately lost on me.


----------



## Momo(th)

10/10, I love that cartoon.


----------



## Hippy

Rainbow Dashie said:


> 7/10
> 
> perhaps it'd have been better if I didn't know it was from an Evanescence song..


You don't like Evanescence? 

And Nobody gets 10/10, because it is a cool user title.


----------



## Momo(th)

9/10, it sounds really cool.


----------



## kyeugh

7/10

I'm afraid of what you'll do to me.


----------



## Hippy

10/10

Is that a book title or something?


----------



## Scootaloo

8/10 still pretty coolio


----------



## Hippy

10/10
I'm going to change my avatar and user title, due to recent critique. But I don't know what to?


----------



## Momo(th)

9/10



Hippy said:


> 10/10
> I'm going to change my avatar and user title, due to recent critique. But I don't know what to?


Whatever your fancy is at the moment.


----------



## sv_01

7/10
It's not my fault. Hussie made it so that you can't be escorted to the core safely. That wannabe Emperor of Dual-Skaro just keeps emergency-warping to that platform... I suspect that only Dave or Lord English could stop Eridan.





Hippy said:


> 10/10
> I'm going to change my avatar and user title, due to recent critique. But I don't know what to?


But that's like changing your nickname...


----------



## Edoc'sil

10/10, I can't really critique a Homestuck-related user title.


----------



## Momo(th)

10/10, that cartoon is still quite amazing.


----------



## Scootaloo

8/10 uh oh


----------



## Edoc'sil

10/10

Devil May Cry, I presume?


----------



## Momo(th)

9/10, still find it funny.


----------



## Zexion

7/10

THERE WAS A LINE!?!?!?

I'm so sorry. :(


----------



## Momo(th)

9/10



Zexion said:


> 7/10
> 
> THERE WAS A LINE!?!?!?
> 
> I'm so sorry. :(


It's the first line to the song in my signature.


----------



## Scootaloo

8/10 now it makes more sense!


----------



## Hippy

10/10
XD Horizontal running?


----------



## DragonHeart

^ 7/10 makes me happy for some reason......


----------



## Hippy

10/10
I'm glad it makes you happy! :)


----------



## savol456

10/10 
Whether that's lyrics or a line from yourself, it's beautiful.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

8/10 

Where's it from?


----------



## Hippy

savol456 said:


> 10/10
> Whether that's lyrics or a line from yourself, it's beautiful.


Thanks :) It is lyrics to "Broken" by Evanescence. 

And I Leik Squirtles gets a 100% because I feel like giving A+'s today :)


----------



## Edoc'sil

10/10 for exactly the same reason as Mr.Savol.


----------



## Hippy

Oh thanks! :)

10/10 because it isn't boring or anything :)


----------



## Scootaloo

9/10 woot for Evanescence!


----------



## sv_01

5/10
Running up walls would be cooler.


----------



## Hippy

10/10 
It just intriguing to me!


----------



## guy standing behind you

7/10

Sounds like song lyrics, but cool nonetheless.


----------



## sv_01

6/10
Sounds like something Dirk could do if he somehow gained Lord English's power... or the description of being possessed by Yog Sothoth or someone like that.


----------



## Hippy

10/10
I really love it!


----------



## DragonHeart

9/10 because i feel like it


----------



## Hippy

10/10
I like it... :)


----------



## DragonHeart

thanks :)


----------



## kyeugh

Not doing Dragonheart's because she didn't rate Hippy's.



Hippy said:


> 10/10
> I like it... :)


9/10
I like yours, and I feel like they're lyrics.  Although I'm not sure which song. 

ETA: Sorry, DragonHeart, I meant to put she.


----------



## Scootaloo

Mohacastle said:


> Not doing Dragonheart's because he didn't rate Hippy's.


She.

anyways 7/10


----------



## Hippy

Mohacastle said:


> Not doing Dragonheart's because she didn't rate Hippy's.
> 
> 
> 
> 9/10
> I like yours, and I feel like they're lyrics.  Although I'm not sure which song.
> 
> ETA: Sorry, DragonHeart, I meant to put she.



Thanks :) And they are lyrics to Broken by Evanescence ft. Seether.

And Scootaloo, you always have the weirdest user titles :) 10/10!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

6.444/10 

Eh. Song lyrics.


----------



## Scootaloo

8/10 I don't get it but it's cool.


----------



## Hippy

9/10

Since that is in quotation marks, did it come from a book or something?


----------



## Scootaloo

Hippy said:


> Since that is in quotation marks, did it come from a book or something?


it's a quote from Phoenix Wright: Justice for All. In the second case, Turner Grey wanted Maya to channel a dead nurse that worked for him who died in a car crash. He would make the nurse write a letter about her negligence, and it would end with, "I am sorry and apologize for my negligence".

anyway 8/10


----------



## Hippy

10/10

Oooh okay! You get a 100% now because I understand the reference now :)


----------



## Scootaloo

9/10 song lyrics.


----------



## sv_01

4/10
But I don't want to be the world's enemy. I don't want to exterminate. Keep your armors to yourself, Davros...


----------



## Hippy

10/10
Now that I think about it, your user title reminds me of Circle Daybreak in the _Nightworld_ series by L.J. Smith. I know nobody knows what I'm talking about, but Circle Daybreak was an organization of Night People (shape-shifters, vampires, and witches) who wish to make peace with humans. Haha I have been finding myself thinking about books a lot more :P


----------



## DragonHeart

10/10
it's so uplifting....


----------



## Zexion

6/10

decent~


----------



## Hippy

10/10
I actually really like that! I don't know why, but it is just super spectacular. Is it song lyrics?


----------



## DragonHeart

10/10
it makes me feel good....


----------



## DarkAura

6/10

eh...


----------



## Hippy

9/10
I have nothing bad to say about it. Is it from a book, though?


----------



## DarkAura

Mine's from that Adventure Time episode "What Was Missing".

10/10

I think those are song lyrics, aren't they?


----------



## kyeugh

Adventure Time meh

6/10


----------



## I liek Squirtles

10/10

freddie aw yeah.


----------



## Scootaloo

7/10
meh


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

8.2/10 for going well with the usertitle above you.


----------



## kyeugh

5/10

Does not quite match your Invader Zim-looking pony thing.


----------



## mewtini

(Mohac, I think that the face of evil thing is supposed to be cynical/sarcastic, haha.)

9/10

gotta love remedies aww yeah


----------



## Hippy

10/10
It is a teensy bit creepy, but I like it!


----------



## kyeugh

Spoiler: Maybe it was thirsty












7/10


----------



## Hippy

Qvalador said:


> Spoiler: Maybe it was thirsty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7/10


XD Actually, that was a quote from my favorite book, _Wintergirls_! The main character was describing a knitting project of hers, where it started off as a scarf, but then it "grew wings when [the main character] wasn't paying attention, and then demanded to be called a shawl, so [the main characyer] did. But then it evolved into a never-ending blanket". That was an exact quote! XD Is it sad that I had that memorized? 

Anyways, 9/10.


----------



## DragonHeart

10/10
lol


----------



## Zexion

7/10

not a lot to say


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

8.7/10 

Relatable


----------



## Scootaloo

10/10 not sure if it is a Link: The Faces of Evil reference but if it is i approve


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

It's not. At least, not intentionally. 

10/10 It made me laugh.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

8/10 If it's a reference I don't get it.


----------



## kyeugh

3/10

Would be higher if I knew what the actual you were talking about.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

No. No crying. Please. 7.5/10


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

3.62/10 I have no idea what that means.


----------



## Zexion

6/10

are you scared? D:


----------



## Black Yoshi

7/10 Not sure what it is, but it makes me think of The Grinch. >__>

EDIT: I got flippin' ninja'd. 

8/10 because I relate.


----------



## Phantom

_~Bravely bold Sir Robin rode forth from Camelot. _
_He was not afraid to die, oh brave Sir Robin. _
_He was not at all afraid to be killed in nasty ways, brave, brave, brave, brave Sir Robin. _
_He was not in the least bit scared to be mashed into a pulp, or to have his eyes gouged out, and his elbows broken. _
_To have his kneecaps split, and his body burned away, and his limbs all hacked and mangled, brave Sir Robin. _
_His head smashed in and heart cut out, and his liver removed, and his bowels unplugged, and his nostrils raped and his bottom burned off and his... ~_

9/10 because a 10/10 is unrealistic.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

9.2316/10 Reminds me of the Simpsons. Those were the days.


----------



## kyeugh

6/10

Reminds me of people at my school.


----------



## Hogia

7/10 I have no way of knowing if it's raining up there.


----------



## Ever

6/10 I have no idea what scout is but fangirls are always cool (Kpop fangirl right here). Very... descriptive, I guess.


----------



## Zexion

7/10

adorable~

(i tend to revive this whenever i change mine, to get opinions) if you get mine, i love you.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

6.38/10 Don't get the reference.

*googles 'eat. defecate. sleep. procreate.'*

Okay.

Anyone who gets the reference in mine will win a cookie or not I don't really know probably not.


----------



## Hippy

9/10 
Yeah, I don't understand the reference! XD But it is pretty good nonetheless!


----------



## sv_01

6/10
If that happened with a statue, it could be interesting...


----------



## Scootaloo

4/10 is it homestuck


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

7.2/10 Oops I think i left it in my locker.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

8.3145/10
I don't get the referance either, but it's still good nonetheless.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

2.416/10 Ugh. It annoys me. Too memey.


----------



## kyeugh

Is it bad that I think of Runescape

6/10


----------



## savol456

7/10
Considering I am not a puppy, kitten, or small child then I have to say you are correct since those are the only things I consider able to be called "cute".


----------



## Mewmic

7/10 I don't really get it but it sounds cool -shrug-


----------



## Hippy

7/10 Eh. I don't love it, but I don't hate it. It does sound kind of cool, though.


----------



## sv_01

7/10
Stare at it. And don't blink. I hope its eyes are covered.


----------



## Hippy

10/10
I really love your user title!!! It reminds me of this one book series I like abou witches, vampires, shapeshifters, and werewolves.


----------



## Karousever

9/10 
It makes me laugh, trying to imagine what kind of scenario in which I would hear that.


----------



## sv_01

6,4/10
I fear that Moffat hasn't come up with such a scenario yet... Marquis Mindfang.


----------



## Hippy

10/10
I love it, as always! :)


----------



## sv_01

7/10
Still makes me think of quantum lock...


----------



## Karousever

8/10
I don't need to know what it's from to enjoy the simplicity of it.


----------



## Hippy

10/10
I like it!! I don't know why I think it is cool! :)


----------



## kyeugh

10/10

I don't know man. It reminds me of a scene in Castle Roogna. 

(Bonus points if you know what mine is referencing)


----------



## Black Yoshi

9/10

I don't know what it references, but all I could think of was this.


----------



## Scootaloo

8/10 
Griffons are cool.


----------



## kyeugh

Scootaloo said:


> 8/10
> Griffons are cool.


10/10

I laughed out loud the first time I read that.


----------



## Karousever

8/10
I find it both confusing and funny at the same time :)


----------



## Hippy

10/10

:D


----------



## Karousever

10/10

*critic voice* It is quite..._adorable_, I do say. Tatatatata. That was a really snobby laughing sound XD


----------



## Hippy

10/10

Well thank you! :) And I knew it was a snobby laughing sound because we are telepathiccc! XD And I will love your user title forever :)


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

10/10
I'm happy for both of you :)


----------



## Ever

9/10
Because it seems like a Wholock reference but "detector". (Fogive me if there's something I'm missing; everything I know is from tumblr.)


----------



## Hippy

10/10

I love it! I don't know why, I just think it's cute! XD


----------



## sv_01

7/10
Cute. It's good that you are happy now.




Ever said:


> Because it seems like a Wholock reference but "detector". (Fogive me if there's something I'm missing; everything I know is from tumblr.)


It's just a Doctor Who reference. The Timey Wimey Detector goes "ding" when there's stuff. (I guess it detects time anomalies.)


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

9/10
Sounds really cool.


----------



## Hippy

9/10

It's cool! I know almost nothing about Doctor Who, but one of my friends recently let me use his Netflix account so I'll start watching it!


----------



## Karousever

10/10
It's adorable, and I'm sure your boyfriend is nothing but honored to be mentioned in it ;)


----------



## kyeugh

0/10 ew 9/10

This is adorable and I will always think it is adorable.


----------



## Hippy

9/10

I like it, except the lack of capitalization bothers me a teensy bit XP


----------



## kyeugh

8/10


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

9/10
Lack of capitalization is odd, but it makes me giggle XD


----------



## Hippy

9/10

It is so Doctor Whoish! It's cute! XD


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

It IS Doctor Who :D
9/10
It's so adorable


----------



## kyeugh

7/10

Is that an actual quote, or just a reference?


----------



## mewtini

5/10

I don't know what it's from, but I do know it has an extra comma.


----------



## Momo(th)

10/10, love dat guy


----------



## kyeugh

6/10

May we all become people like your User Title.


----------



## Hippy

9.5/10

I love cats! And I like how often you change your user title! Except, the lack of punctuation and capitalization is kinda eh XD


----------



## kyeugh

9/10
Your usertitle has got me accidentally typing "Jakey" 95% of the time I go to type "Jake."  But still adorable, I say.

I'd also like to make a point and say that 99.99999% of my usertitles are Queen lyrics lately?  I can't stop. ;;


----------



## Hippy

9/10
I like this new user title but ahhhhh the lack of punctuation kills me D:


----------



## Karousever

10/10
Mmm, from a completely third-party unbiased point of view I'd say it's easily the best user title in the world. I mean, the fact that not only does this "Jakey" character have not one, but _two_ exclamation marks (two I tell you!!) implies that he is incredibly important to you, and that his presence or existence excites you. And the heart clearly implies that you must have some sort of romantic feelings towards him. All in all, I'd say a user title can't get any better than that.

I'm not biased at all.

At all.

>.>


----------



## Ever

10/10
Because girlfriends. Girlfriends are cool. Yes. I like girlfriends.


----------



## kyeugh

8/10

Pretty great.  I felt obliged to make this.


----------



## Ever

9/10
It reminds me of a book I read last year, Feed, which is about a future society where everyone has computers built into their brains. It's by M.T. Anderson, and I super duper recommend it!

Also thank you so much I will use that all the time oh my yes.


----------



## sv_01

7/10
Nine-uh, Nein-agh, German homework... No, I meant FANTASTIC.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

1.34/10 I haven't been active on this forum in like a year and it's still the same and i still don't know what it means so :^/


----------



## Ever

8/10
All I can think of when I see "EXO" is the Kpop group what has my life become .__. I like how it continues your username but I don't really understand it...?


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

8/10
I don't know where it's from. But it IS kind of funny.
(OH GOD I ACTUALLY CHANGED MY USER TITLE OH GOD OHHHHHHHHHHH NOOOOOO)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

3/10 I do not care about Dr. Who at all.


----------

